# IVF Wales Clinic Cyclers part 17



## Shellebell

Happy  and lots of


----------



## jo1985

Whoop new home . Just marking Xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey jo congratulations on being pupo    im getting all excited to start my injections   i no lol.


----------



## skyblu

Congrats on being pupo Jo   
hope the next 2 weeks go by quickly for you.
Skyblu.x


----------



## Swans72

Jo huge congrats on being PUPO hope you don't go to insane on the 2ww. Really hope this is your time and you'll be a preggers bride take care xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - sorry it's late but huge congrats on being pupo. My advice is to keep busy during the 2ww and avoid google!

Boo - good luck for EC tomorrow

Sorry no more personals, having a very busy weekend


----------



## Boomania

Thanks Mrs. T.  Just trying to decide whether to wear my original 1940's vintage negligee or my regular nightie for the hospital. Ooh decisions! Xxx


----------



## kellys12

Hi
Jo congratulations on being pupo x

quick question ive been on suprecur for 2 weeks day AF arrived thursday but got baseline scan
tomorrow and still bleeding a lot should i still go for it?

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## Boomania

Yes Kelly. Go for it, if they are expecting you to have an AF and have booked a scan then yes. I had my baseline on day 4 of my AF so fortunately I wasn't so heavy then. But in the past at other clinics I've had day 1 etc etc and allthough it makes us feel awkward the nurses are fab about it. I tend to wear a lilet to the appointment but with a sanitary towel in my Knicks (TMI?) so when they send you to the loo before you enter the scan room you can remove the lil-let and have the sanitary towel in its place for after the scan as I'm sure whilst your sat there afterwards you'll have leakage!  Good luck for the scan tomorrow, let us know how it went.

Boo. Xxxx


----------



## kellys12

oh thanks thats great boom
not gonna be nice but gotta be done 

This is all new to us first time see but we are learning all the time lol

hope everyone else is ok

kelly


----------



## newmum

Boo good luck for EC tomorrow. When I had mine I didn't feel a thing and don't actually remember alot about it. Loads of  

Kelly still go for it, I was on day 2 when I had my baseline scan, I think its usual so try not to worry

My head is banging after celebrating the big 40 with my mates last night, though its not my birthday for a few weeks yet, so still in my 30's for now  

Hi everyone else hoe you are all having a nice weekend x x


----------



## jo1985

Kelly still go for scan . Boo I do exactly same thing with towel/ tampon. Gd luck for Ec tom keep us posted . 
Gd luck to all for scan s appt Ec this week Xx


----------



## jk1

Congratulations on being PUPO Jo!!

JO xxxx


----------



## josiejo

Yey a new home!!!


Jo, I am sure you are going to be the first of many getting BFP's here.


Boo, wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow, try not to worry, I am sure it will go very well and you will be PUPO by the end of the week.


Kelly, as the others have said, it is normal to have baseline while still on a bleed. Best of luck with your scan.


----------



## jo1985

Boo wishing u luck u ll b joinin me on pupo soon .. Xx


----------



## Boomania

Thanks ladies for you good luck messages. Hope you are all well today. Anyone done anything exciting over the weekend? Because I haven't.

Bit nervous about tomorrow, mainly the outcome but I guess I won't know until tomorrow so trying to stay calm. 

Hope your relaxing Jo? Xx

Will let you all know how I get on tomorrow. Early start. EC at 9:00am

Boo xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

How many follies u Got boom. 
Rested a Bit Been fd shopping n out for Sunday dinner today but no lifting anything tho .


----------



## wales06

Goddluck for tomorrow Boo xx


----------



## Boomania

Thanks Wales06. Hope all will be well. Xxx

Jo: glad your taking it easy. Think I had 22 follies as of Friday. Jodie did print it off for me as she did with yours, so fingers crossed for an easy collection and fabulous outcome. There has to be at least one egg in there somewhere right?!

Boo.  Xxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Good luck Boo and well done Jo!!! xxxx


----------



## jo1985

BOO wow 22 fair play girly i ahd only 17 and thought that was lots ha ha . its fab with jodie when she prints them off for u.  im sure u ll have laods off eggies in there hun im going for 19 eggs my guess, hope all goes ok let us know wen up to it xxx


----------



## josiejo

Binky, best of luck on Tues for your Lap, hope all goes well. Have you got an appointment sorted out at IVF Wales?


Boo, wow that is loads of follies, I am sure there will be a lot of good eggies there. Apparently if you do star jumps before EC it helps, lots of the girls over on the CRGW board do that.


----------



## kara76

Nessy your probably watching gestone jabs on. You tube lol. I have done vids, there are on the main ivf wales baord towards the top titled karas jabbing vids


----------



## jo1985

Gd luck to Boo on Ec messy on scan and everyone else having appts . Thinking off u all . Off to work in.a bit . I'm not in a position to take time off plus I rather carry on as normal just take bit easier. If its ment to b it will . Xx


----------



## Kitty71

Congrats on being PUPO Jo   

Good luck today Boo     

Have a great week everyone xx


----------



## becci1810

congratulations jo on being PUPO....... and good luck for the 2ww, hope u stay saine lol.xxx
good luck for today boo xxx


----------



## kellys12

morning everyone
had my baseline scan with jody this morning and everything went really well
start stimming tonight and af completely stopped this morning in time for my
scan 

kelly


----------



## wales06

Good luck for tomorrow Binky

Jo how are you doing, do you think you will manage to wait the full two wks?

Kara i've been looking for your jab video's and cant find them.  Can you give me an idiots guide to them please.


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0;wap2

Hope this link works


----------



## jo1985

Yey Kelly u can start stimming whoop 
Wales my dp not keen on testing early wanted to do it 11 days as I had blast but we ll c .LOLhows everyone doing  X


----------



## newmum

Gold luck woth your stimming Kelly

Bo: how you getting on?

Jo: hope you are coping the 2ww

hi everyone else

x


----------



## Boomania

16 eggs girls! 8 will be potential IVF and other 8 ICSI as DF sperm was borderline so they will try both. Just gotta wait for the call tomorrow!

Hope you are all well. 

Resting in bed now to sleep it off and relax. Had a bit of bleeding. 

Love Boo. Xxxx


----------



## wales06

Congrats Boo thats brilliant

Thanks for the link kara xx


----------



## wales06

Good luck with your stimming kelly


----------



## wales06

Just tyied the link, no luck won't let me on


----------



## josiejo

Wales here is the link - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0 Very useful videos, makes it seem a lot less scary.

Boo, that is fantastic new, try to stay chilled in the morning, sometimes it can be after midday before they call.

Jo, I would try not to test early, not worth the stress though I do think IVF Wales makes you wait too long.

AFM, got a date through to see an NHS gyne about hsg test, its the 31st Jan so really happy with that. Just hope that I can have the test pretty quickly. Getting Wisdom tooth out tomorrow, getting a wee bit scared now. It is DH birthday and feel really bad that he is going to have to look after me and I won't be able to cook him a nice dinner, just have to make up for it later.


----------



## Kitty71

Good news about the appointment Josie, hopefully you won't have to wait too long. Hope tomorrow goes ok. 

Good luck for the call tomorrow Boo


----------



## newmum

Brill news Boo well done


good luck for your call tomorrow


----------



## Boomania

Thanks for all your messages of congratulations! I feel like I should be in the Olympics or something!

I've slept most of this afternoon and now the drugs have completely worn off I'm in a lot of discomfort now and bleeding quite a bit too. Luckily it's my day off work tomorrow so will have an extra day to recover and await THE CALL!!!  

Great news Kelly on you stimming... And that AF had receded in time for scan. Xx

JodieJo: forgot to do the star jumps! Though I did a bungee jump off the daffodil picture on the side of the Heath building, so maybe that helped? Xx


----------



## jo1985

BOOM whoo hoo lokk at u n all those eggs gd luck for the call tomz hun . 
josie gd news bought appt coming thro all the best for tooth out.
hi to everyone else .

sorry im going to bring thread down a bit feeling bit doom and gloom embriologist(SP) phoned me earlier and i got no frosties but she sd dont take it as the one u got on board is bad as she said when she checked on them yest 2 were hatching, and at et she explained that i had 2/3 good ones just they were a bit slower . so she explained that the fact they were hatching was a gd sign. just today i got really bad af type pains  low down i know its ridiculosy early for anything but feeling a bit poo now as this is our last go for long time.  sorry for me post x


----------



## Boomania

Jo: maybe the pains you are experiencing is the embryo implanting! But I get how you feel, any twinge, ache, or discharge and it sets our day into loop the loop. If the pain is still there tomorrow ring one of the nurses and just say is it normal. They too might say implantation, as this is day three right since ET, and they say it can take about three days. That's what I reckon. So chin up chick as hard is it can be. I know it's tricky with your job, but try and take it easy. No lifting etc. drink plenty of water. Sorry I'm not much help.  

Boo xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Thanks Boo I'm not lifting baby boss stayed home today too drinking loads too . Just feel down as Got no frosties


----------



## josiejo

Jo, understand why you are feeling down but the very best embie is where it belongs. There are loads of girls on here that got a bfp with no frosties. The meds you are on right now gives similar pains to AF so it really doesn't mean anything, again you will find loads of girls on here that have been 100% convinced that AF is on her way only to get a bfp at test date.
It is totally impossible to stay positive during 2ww but you really need to try and relax and think positive thoughts. Sending you loads of hugs xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - great news, well done. Hope they don't keep you waiting too long for the call in the morning

JosieJo - hope tomorrow goes ok, will be thinking of you Hun. Great news on your appt date

Jo - aww, I know exactly how you feel but youve got the best one on board. The pain could just be from EC at this stage. Try not to dwell on it and stay positive, it's too early in the 2ww to go mad! Keep busy is my best advice. And if you want to test 11 days after blast that isn't really early and you will get a reliable result. I've tested 10 days after blast on the last two cycles and I wouldn't consider myself an early tester. Chin up, positive thoughts x


----------



## jo1985

Thanks girls just not like me to b form work keept me busy today n will do for 2ww . Being silly i know give md a kick up butt plz lol Xxx


----------



## Boomania

Jo: we could all worry for Wales us lot aye! 
    Try and stay positive, don't let it grind you down. Gutted about your frosties  but as other girls have said, the best one is on board with a ticket that allows a return only in 9months!

Even though I had 16 eggs I could still end up with none. So you see, worry is all our middle names!

 to you, love Boo xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Worry warts LOL x


----------



## Queenie1

jo keep positive it could be implantation as that should be happening now. i just had a look at my diary and i have commented about pains down below around this time of the 2ww. so fingers crossed. just remember you have the best one on board. 

josie good luck for tomorrow hope it goes well and great news on app end of the month hope you can have hsg soon after. 

    for everyone


----------



## jk1

Jo - sending you loads of hugs huni - the others are right - you do have the best on board so try not to worry too much (easier said than done i know!!).  I know how you feel - I always cried when they called me to tell me I had no frosties but yours have done really well to get to day 5 plus hatching!!  Take care huni xxxx


----------



## wales06

Josie, thanks for the link it worked   and good luck for tomorrow, i had all four out plus a normal tooth together in the royal gwent and it was'nt too bad.

Jo stay positive hun, that happened to my bro, they had no frosties but ended up with my gorgeous little niece.


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Boo well done on the eggs thats fab!!good luck for the call tomorrow!, Jo try not to worry I know its easier said than done, but I am sure everything will be fine. Jose good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well.
AFM well tomorrow is the lap after my 8 month wait! starting to get nervous now!! I have to be there at 7.30am, the one good thing is my boss is great came to see me today and told me to have has much time as I need and dont worry about anything. I will try and update as soon as I can! Night all xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binkyboo - sorry forgot to wish you well earlier. Hope it goes well, it's great of your boss to be so caring. Wish I had one like that, lol


----------



## jo1985

binky whoop gd luck hun xxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Binky - Wishing you well with you lap tomorrow sending you  

Boo - Wow 16 eggs well done hun got my fingers crossed for your call tomorrow  

Jo - try and think positive hun not easy we all know but i have heard of loads of women this is the stage your little eggies will be implanting xxx    xxx


good luck to all who have started stimming, scans, etc

afm i start my dr in 8 days   (scared)


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks all x


----------



## binkyboo

all gowned and waiting. Just saw Mr G. xx


----------



## kellys12

Hi All
Do any of you know if you can get more syringes and needles from your local
doctors or chemist i only have 4 left for suprecur and I still have to take it for
another 2 weeks im at ivf wales next monday but havent got enought to last until then.

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## Boomania

Good luck. From one Boo to another!  
Will be thinking of you. Hope you are accessorising that gown with hat and pcarrier bag shoes!

Boo xxxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck today Binky   

Hope you're ok Jo and not going too loopy. Ignore all the twinges, your body has been through alot and it's normal too have all sorts of aches and pains. Hang in there   

k xx


----------



## Boomania

Feel a bit numb. I want to cry but it won't happen.
Just got the call from the embryologist. Out of my 16 eggs only 5 fertilised.
Fortunately at the time for EC were were advised to split the 16 so that 8 go IVF and other 8 eggs go ICSI. Luckily we did that as only one of the IVF eggs made it and 4 ICSI. I know I'm very lucky to have the five but to have so many eggs and then left with 5 is quite disheartening. Anyway, I have egg transfer on Thursday. 

Well at least I know now and that I ain't sat around half a day waiting.

Boo xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - stay positive. You only need one of those 5! I know how disappointed you must feel so big hugs x


----------



## Boomania

thanks Mrs. T. I feel a lot better now. Guess it was just a bit of a shock and it's quality not quantity!  It's just I've never got this far before so I suppose it's overwhelming to. I sounded really ungrateful on my last message and I apologise to anyone who may have been stung by me sounding ungrateful. Top tip: never write anything when just received news! I've calmed down now.

Thanks again. Boo xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Glad you are feeling better. It's ok to feel disappointed and share with us, that's what we are here for. No need to apologise at all. Each step of the journey is a learning curve! Keep us posted x


----------



## wales06

Boo you need to stay positive now hun, 5 is good as mrs t said u only need 1, and that one will be your beautiful little baby.  Keep your chin up hun. xxx


----------



## Boomania

Thanks Girlies. I hear what your saying. I'm feeling a lot better now. Guess it was a combination of awaiting the call, the pain, and hormones (I gotta blame something right!)  

Positive thoughts, positive thoughts, positive thoughts etc etc etc! 

Boo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Boo stay positive hun only one needed as Been SD quality over quanity . U ll b pupo with me swn enough Xx wen et ? 
Hi everyone I'm ok not even thought bout it today work busy as gt grumpy tired kids but all gd xx


----------



## Boomania

Thanks Jo. Glad yourind is being occupied !

ET is on Thursday at 11:00. Fingers crossed.

Boo xxxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Ladies....I'VE FOUND YOU ALL!!!!!!  I couldn't reply to the old thread (16) and thought 'where has everyone gone?' so a volunter helped me find you all. 

Last time I was on here was last Sunday, I think   so  wow so much has happened with you guys! 

Jo1985 congrats on PUPO! wooooo whooooo! fantastic honey xxx

Kara- Thanks for the msg about youtube vids...It was your I was watching, thats why I asked about the size of the Trigger shot needle. eak!? you say it's just like the menopur and buserelin needles  

Boomania - I did the 'running man dance' into suite 2 on Monday 16th for my follie growing scan check. But no-one was in the waiting room to see my entrance and give then a thrill. It was quiet! 
Fantastic news on your ec day and all those eggies babes, well done you!  
I did drive by and think...Go Girlfriend!  Boo is bungee jumping from the big Daff! so it worked hun!     

ATM...update: I've now found out I'm in the 'heart' team and I'm seeing Jodie, so I now cool with that.
I had my scan on Monday 16th. Jodie couldn't see my ovaries very well    nor see any follies growing. It was day 7 of Stimms, and I'm on a high dose too. Back in tomorrow wednesday 18th to check on their progress. Jodie did say it was a little early for ladies like me who have a low egg reserve and it doesn't always show up, TMI- plus there was a lot of bowl in the way!?* Jodie did reassure me it was all ok, but I can't help but worry. Tonight will be my 9th day of Stimms, so fingers crossed tomorrow my love plums will show something!? I can tell something is going on down there as I feel the ovulating pains, pulling and bloating feeling. Grow follies grow! oh the worry....every step is a worry or anxiety. 
I've taken a natural laxative and eaten fruit today so no bowl getting in the way pics tomorrow....lol 
oh the joys.....

I did the Tampon/Towel duo aswell. It's far easier. 
Nightee decisions...if I get that far for ec, yes I can relate to that! I have 4 new ones to choose from....all nana styles, my DP is mortified by them all   oh and new slip on slipppers from all expensive Primark too!    

Anyone else had difficulty seeing your follies on the 1st lot of scan when started stimms and then it turns out all ok?

Ladies, sending cyber hugs, good lucks and baby dust all your way. PMA    

Ness xxx


----------



## Boomania

Hey Ness. Glad you found us. Would've loved to have seen you do the running man! Shame no one seen it. Maybe the forward roll followed by the splits at the desk will grab their attention tomorrow!!! 

I'm sure you are stimming wonderfully and that tomorrow's scan will show them plumping up. I have to say I've not experienced this, my follies are show offs in appearance, yours are just shy!

I have ET thursday, 5 fertilised out of 16 eggs. Will know more when I get there. 

Still bleeding and discomfort, hope it subsides prior to ET.

Let us know how scan goes tomorrow.

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

hey Boo mania, ET on thur, all the best for that, I so hope they snuggle down and do their thing!  5 ferts...wooooowy ace news. hope your not in too much pain hun xxx keep us posted 

I hope my follies are just shy too  

hugs, ness xxx


----------



## wales06

Nessy  i reckon you will be fine tomorrow, we're such a positive link only good things can happen for us  
Can't wait to hear how many you have got.   

Good luck for thurs Boo, i bet it will go smoothly, have you got any time off after?

I go back to work tomorrow after two mths off from my lap.  They are easing me in gently and only doing half days for first three wks which should tie in nicely with my scan etc.    I do pity them though coz im worse than Jeckall and Hyde at the mo    and being in a group of just women it gets very stressful and *****y,  actually it will prob do me good. It will give DH a rest. lol

Lots of luck for all us girlies for the rest of the wk.


----------



## jo1985

we r going to b a very busy thread all us having our bfp.  who coming to the meet 4 th feb


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Jo, 
How you feeling hun? hope your well and your embie is all cwtched up and settled xxx 
How was the ec? do you remember any of it at all? 

ness xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo, hope you are feeling better this evening. Just two more sleeps til your pupo, yay

Nessy - some times follies are very shy. At the last cycle I had what looked to be 8-10 follies max and ended up with 18 eggs! Not sure how they were hiding but it goes to show scans don't tell it all..Hope it's the same for you

Wales - good luck with work

Jo - glad to hear you are keeping busy

Binky - thinking of you, hope it went well

JosieJo - hope all went well for you too


----------



## Boomania

Wales06: officially I had no time off, but my DP, who is also my boss just informed me I can have a few days off! At least it'll give me a few days rest. Don't think I'd want to be couped up at home for too long. I'm in work tomorrow, then ET thurs. 

This thread is really on the move, everyone doing various things and at different stages. Fab xxxxx

Hey Mrs.T, still a bit sore but nowhere near as bad as yesterday, though still bleeding, just hope it doesnt hinder ET.  

Hope the rest of you lasses are taking it easy and will have a nice evening. 

Boo xxxxx


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Boo 5 eggs thats fab... I managed 2 and one fertilised. It is quality over quantity, good luck for Thursday I bet your excited and nervous all at the same time

Nessy: Do you know what I can't remember about my follies, just have a quick look I  also have a low AMH and just looked at my work from last time and read I had 2 follicles left and 2 follicles on the right which produced 2 eggs off which 1 fertilised. Try not to worry I know its hard and like you say you can feel things going on so that must be good eh?

Kelly I am sorry I don't know about the needles, can you go into the clinic and get some more? they should have given you more! I have left overs from my 1st round

Binky how was your la how you feeling?

Mrs T. how are you? I am still rattling lol

Jo: how you getting on in your 2 ww?

Hi to anyone I have missed

AFM I am doing ok, rattling away lol. Can't believe my base scan is nearly here, looking forward to it. Just hoe all the tablets are working. Got my weigh in tomorrow, I lost 1 Pound last week so I hoe I have lost more this week. Got a nice day out Saturday with the family to celebrate the BIG 40 then a lovely night away for my actually birthday planned next week with DH

NM2B x


----------



## jo1985

Kelly I have. Bag full off needles n syringes r u close to where I live ....  I'm doing ok.BTW folks x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

evening ladies!

Jo -  i'm still on for the meet 4th feb harvester sarn services bridgend 1pm wasnt it?? my sister in law is probley coming along with me to drive me because im suffering pretty bad headaches at the minute not sure what it is thats causeing them and im pretty sure becci is coming to!

Boo - 5 eggs wow thats amazing well done hun good luck for Thursday let us know how it goes when your feeling upto coming on to tell us.

Binky - hope your feeling well?

Kelly just give the clinic a call they will give you more!!

AFM 7 days to go im getting excited now weird or what


----------



## jo1985

nm2b im doing ok yest i had meltdown but am ok if it s ment to b it willb xx


----------



## kellys12

Hi All
I called the clinic and they said try my pharmacy and doctors but no luck so i am just gonna
have to take the time off work to go and collect them.

Jo where do you live I am in porth?

Kelly


----------



## Flash123

Kelly - I drive through Porth and have just PM'ed you.

Liz


----------



## jo1985

Kelly I'm in aberdare hun


----------



## kara76

Boo good luck with et.

Nessy u must be watching the gestone jabs in the bum lol don't worry the trigger needle is just a small thin needle like the suprecur


----------



## Boomania

Just popped into holland and Barrett to stock up on walnuts, linseed, mixed nuts, fruit teas and pregnacare in preparation for my ET and beyond!

Anything else you ladies can suggest?

Hope your all doing well today. 

Boo xxxx


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone:

where can i find the link to the jabs in the bum, I have watched Karas videos on her thread but can't find the link for the gestone jabs in the bum??  

thanks

nm2b x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newmum/Boo - quick post off my phone. The list of vits I was taking was for better egg quality, so I stopped them at EC. After EC I only took pregnacare, omega3s, brazil nuts and pineapple juice. I think that's all apart from all the prescribed stuff


----------



## binkyboo

Hi am.home and very sore and tired! will update more tomorrow on laptop, called in clinic and saw arianna on way.home. Loads to say but hard on phone!!! Hope all is ok. speak soon xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Blinky u can't leave us in limbo like that lol. Glad ur home


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky, good to hear from you - cant wait to hear more!


----------



## josiejo

Newmum, this is the link to all Kara's jabbing video's. The Gestone ones are the last 2 listed on the first post - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0[/URL]

Binky - How are you today? Hope you are getting lots of rest in bed at home.

Boo - most of the supplements I took were for better egg quality too. I found this thread really useful in helping me decide what supplements to take -http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0 Best of luck for transfer and remember the camera so you can get a pic of embie. Can I ask why you are taking linseed? My gastro consultant told me to take it when my Crohns was causing me to be badly constipated, bloomin hated it, but it done the trick lol 

Ammie, those 7days are going to fly by, amazing how excited we get about it. Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Jo, how you doing? Staying sane? 

Mrs T how are you? Hopefully not too long to go now until you can start FET

Kitty, not sure if you still come on here, will need to stalk you over on CRGW board. Hope you are starting soon.

Nessy, sounds like you have shy follies, I hope they decide to appear on camera at your next scan.

Hi to anyone I have missed

afm, tooth successfully out yesterday and had the best sleep in a long time lol Was out cold for a few hours when I got home and didn't even hear the phone ring. Not in too much pain today so all looking good. Now to speed things up so I can start cycling again.


----------



## binkyboo

sorry all!!! quickly mr g suggested prob reffering me to liverpool as my bowel is stuck to my uterus  he said ec would put me at risk if was done vaginally. Think.i.totally confused arianna so having a scan in 3 wks they have booked planning for end of feb but that may chamge if go.to liverpool for lap for ec.He did rearrange ovaries an drained cysts!! totally confused now l tho!!!xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi all, 

well as promised I'd update you all on my shy follies....It's not good news I'm afraid. This is my 2 follie scan on day 9 of injections.  Jodie couldn't find my ovaries again, so called in Debs to have poke about. Found only 1 follie at 10mm on my left and nothing on my right ovary. (well little bubbles but they weren't sure). Carrying on with the injections tonight and tomorrow then back in on Fri am to see what state it's in and if there any more. 
The harsh reality is that if I do go for egg collection on that poor little follie, then there is no certainty that there is an egg inside and if it will fertilize? Debs said one egg usually fails. But we all agreed if I dont go for egg collection, then I will always wonder 'what if'. So all hangs on Friday,growth of the follie and the cycle could be abandoned?!* Next cycle was suggested that we go for egg donor/sperm donor, but my DP wasn't there to discuss and isnt keen on that. Debs is going to have a chat to him on Fri and explain about the egg cells and my blood supply nurturing the egg as it's my own egg...But he's a bit like....'I don't want someone else's DNA in my child!' So a medical opinion and chat with Debs might make him see sense. Also suggested, that because I hadn't been on the pill for 10yrs and then put on it before the injections, that my body's natural hormones were all over the place and they won't give it to me next time as it could have contributed to my follies not growing. So again, I will keep you all informed.
After my apt I went into town and just wondered around the shops in a daze. Devastated. 
Thanks for all your support. 

lots of hugs for everyone who is having their ec/et xxxxx  ness


----------



## kara76

Ness hugs. I took the pill and had poor response and abandoned on day 11 of stimms and cycled again pretty much straight away. 
Think carefully before u decide ec or not because if u go to ec your nhs cycle is used if u chose to abandon u can cycle again and not lose a go.


----------



## kara76

Josie great news the tooth has been evicted

Blinky sounds like a pretty good plan.hope ur resting 

Ness I just logged on so I could view your profile and I see its your first cycle.  Are u on 450menopur?


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Kara, 
I asked debs that question. I asked, if i stop taking injections and abandon the cycle now (on fri) will that class as one go on the nhs. She said yes, it's one go. 
But your saying only if it goes to egg collection, it's classed as one go? 
Yes I'm on 450 menepour
I'm confused now lol. I shall ask her again on Friday. 

thanks for your reply, hugs xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - glad that tooth is sorted and you can look forward to tx

Nessy - So sorry your scan didnt go to plan. Im with Kara, I didn't think it would count if you didn't have EC. Have you considered DHEA ? It can increase egg quality and quantity. Talk to Debs about it on Friday.

Binky - hope you are feeling ok, plenty of rest now. Glad you've got a plan


----------



## kara76

if self funding one cycle is classes as going to egg collection. Double check this with debs. I would actually call them tomorrow and just ask that if u abandoned the cycle of friday would u still be elible for 2 cycles on the nhs? This way u can have things clear in your head for friday.


----------



## Nessybaby

Thanks Kara, I will def ring them tomorrow and ask again on Friday. Never know some more follies may pop up over the next 2 days.


----------



## kara76

U might even be a slow responser rather than a poor one , sometimes it just takes a little longer


----------



## Boomania

There's a lot happening on the board tonight!

Ness: sorry to hear about your lack of follies. Hopefully by Friday there'll be at least a few more. Did they up your dose or anything? Try not to be too disheartened yet, there's two more nights of jabs to go before Friday. Fingers crossed for you. Xxxxx 

Josie: not sure why the linseed Just liked the look of them and the word is cute!!!!  how are you now after the dentist?

Jo: halfway through the first week of 2ww!  

This thread has waves of various ups and downs, different stages. 
I wish you all luck and prayers, even to myself!

Boo xxxx


----------



## jo1985

nessy i was told last cycle with only 2 follies that once at ec its full go . i personally if ever got to that point again i wouldnt go on i d abondon as even this time had 10 7 fertilised only 1 was gd to go at et stage . think hard before deciding hun xx

im doing ok girlls not even thinking bout it so tired tho and boobs like rocks n got crampy af type pains but am ok . if its ment to work it will xx


----------



## newmum

thanks for the link josiejo

x


----------



## wales06

Binky      glad your lap went ok, i had my first day back at work today after mine.  I was supposed to have mr G but had a mr joshy instead. They were supposed to look at my bowels whilst in there but dont know if he did. All i know is that my right ovary was stuck underneath the large bowel.  Think i might ring mr g's secretary and see if i can find out.

boo    good luck for tomorrow.xx

Ness    Sorry things not sounding good you never know like the others said they may just be very shy,  good luck for fri  

Jo  half way there now,  not long left


----------



## kara76

Wales when is your post op follow up?

My tube was stuck to my colon and mr g managed to remove it. He did 2 out of 3 of my ops


----------



## wales06

Hi Kara,  not having one i was just tols to get a follow up appt at ivf wales.  When i went i was given my tx dates


----------



## binkyboo

Wales i didnt get letter fot f up either i think it is same as you at ivf wales. slept loads last night so feel more with it today! I am waitinh for tbe district nurse to call tho as I took my dressings off earlier and I thnk one of my wounds have opened afraid of infection really. will update later hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## wales06

Glad you alright Binky,  i went to have my stitches out 5 days later and was not healed properly plus they were tied really tight and my tummy button came open.  It was disgusting and the nurse just sent me home without even a dressing!  I went back two days later and she thought there was more stitch left in there but there was no way i was letting her near it lol.
But all healed now  .  Just enjoy the rest and take it easy for a bit.


----------



## Boomania

Blinkin' 'eck! You girls are going through a tough time. Doesn't sound pleasant at all. Well I hope your procedures work for you, I really do.  

Boo xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - I've been waiting for your post. Are you pupo?


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Ladies, 
How we all tonight then?  
I'd like to say a Huge Thank You to everyone who replied to my post about my one little follie on Wednesday. Your support is overwhelming and fantastic positivity. It means so much to me.  I was actually blubbing whilst reading all your little messages.  
I have a list of written questions ready for Debs and Jodie tomorrow   and I hope something positive will come out of it all. I'm a little angry about the pill before stimms situation as this has been some concern about my hormones not responding.  
Jo - How you feeling? 2 ww will soon be coming to an end. fingers crossed for some fab news xxx
Boomania - I'm on 450 of 1200 meneopur.
Wales06 -Thanks for your kind ,supportive words. xxx 
Kinda think it's my last day of stimms today so (as advised by Debs and I don't want anyone thinking they can do so without medical advice 1st) gave myself a 'little extra' last night and tonight.....as It could be 'game over' tomorrow when I go again for my follie scan to see if my 'one follie' has grown and joined by some more?!*    
I will check to see that if I abandon the stimms and don't go for egg collection, will I get another 'free' go on the nhs and start stimms again very soon or is it classed as one attempt? I know for definate if you go to egg collection it is classed as one go on the nhs. I am eligable for a 2nd attempt. (sorry, I don't want to come across greedy, but just want to get the facts right) Next time I know we won't be using the pill to down reg.  So I'll see what is said tomorrow. 
At present, I've got a hot wheat bag on my belly, trying to encourage my poor little follie into some stretching as we 'may' go to ec.
  

Lots of love, hugs and positive vibes for all who is on their ec/et and 2ww...  

ness xxx


----------



## kara76

Hey ness no one thinks ur greedy hun. I would want my 2 goes if I had to abandon.

Let's hope for a good scan. Try not to be angry about the pill, no one knows until its tried, with some people it shows a better response as it can rest the ovaries


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nessy - all the best for tomorrows scan. Debs is fab, she will want to do the best for you


----------



## newmum

good luck nessy thinking of you   
,


----------



## jo1985

gd luck nessy for scan pryaing ur follies have grown.

josie how r u aftertooth out .

boo how u ..? 

binky hope ur resting up 

mrs t  n kara hi di hi hope ur bth ok xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies

i been reading for a few days but not really doing much so tire from work been unusally busy.

boo how are you hope all went well

binky how you feeling hun

jo how you feeling hun hope your keeping sane

ness we are all   for you that all is good tomorrow xx


----------



## jo1985

Ammie I doing ok thanks not goingl loopy actually too good LOL . Symtom wise boobs r huge n like rocks my nipples r permenatly hard n sensative like electric shock if touch em . Crampy af belly n my face is breaking out in spots LOL blaming cyclogest ... Bloody hormones H a ha Xx


----------



## Boomania

Hey ladies, sorry for the delay in getting on here. Hope all of you are well this evening and not being blown away by the wind! By that I mean weather wise and not blown away by any of us on pessarues that make you windy!!

Ness : good luck for tomorrow, really hope you get the response you do want. Xx 

Jo: hope your concrete knickers aren't giving you that dolly Parton look, that's so 90's! Xx

Mrs.T: in answer to your question.......yes I'm PUPO! Had two transferred (took a picture) and two frozen. An extra one didn't make the grade. So that's a bit of positively for the thread. Now I have the 2ww and beyond!  

Hi to everyone else on this journey. Let's hope this is our year, because by Christ we deserve it. 

Boo xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo congrats on being pupo and having frosties too. Hope you stay sane on the 2ww


----------



## Boomania

Thanks Mrs.T. How are things with you? 

Boo xxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Just popped by to say hi   
Hey, jo, kara & nessybaby. 
Have a quick question, something that has been playing on my mind...


1st cycle (last year) i was on 225iu menopur throughout stimms, gad 6 very good eggs in which 4 had fertilsed - no frosties. Had 2x 10 cell & 7 cell put back, little fragmentation & asymetrical


This cycle. I was on 325iu menopur for 1st week then increased to 450iu for last week of stimms, so much more of a higher dose but it seems ive responded worse than i did last time. Had 9 eggs, 3 were immature, 6 fertilised with 3 embryos
Embie 1 & 2x: 7 cells good frag & very asymetrical - both onboard
3rd embie. On day 5pt only made it too 4 cell


Confused as if i were taking higher doses then surely i should of had a better response thsn last time right?


----------



## josiejo

Woooohooooo Boo, Congrats on being pupo, sounds like you have good uns, and 2 frosties is extra special news. When is your test day? 


Jo, well done on staying sane, half way stage is always were I lose it big time lol I hope all your symptoms are not just the cyclogest   


Nessy, I really hope it was good news today.


Binky, hope you are on the mend and can start getting dates in place for tx soon.


Ammie, how are you doing? When do you start your jabs?


Wales, not long until you get going, how you feeling about it all?


Newmum, how do you feel about the gestone jabs after watching the videos? My dh always does the gestone jabs for me but had my last cycle worked I was going to have to do them myself.


Mrs T, has the witch appeared yet? I hope so, so you can get going again.


Queen B, sorry to hear you haven't responded as well this time, I can't answer your question but I am sure some will be along soon to help. You could always call the clinic to ask. Did you do anything different yourself this time or last i.e suppliments?


AFM, gum is healing really well and feel almost normal again. I have a poor puppy, he had to be kept in the vet last week as they thought he had a grass seed in his ear so had to sedate him to remove it. Turns out he has a chronic ear infection and is now on oral steroids as well as drops. it has turned into an expensive month. 
Has anyone been to the gynae outpatients at the Royal Gwent? I was looking at the wee map online and I can't figure out where it is, it is the Bellvue clinic.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Josie. Ive done exactly the same with regards to vits, have even done more such as drink lots water, lots milk,neating porridge boiled eggs etc.... Feels as if ive done alot more but with a poorer response.


Sorry to hear about ya dog & huge vet bill, i hope he gets well soon. Xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, I have the lap top out today so a bit easier to do a little update!!!

Congratulations on being pupo boo.

Nessy,  hope everything is well today.

Hope everyone is doing ok what ever stage you are at.

AFM I am not too bad, still very sore, the nurse came yesterday and one of the wounds was bleeding so she redressed it, they are coming monday to take the stiches out. One minute I think I am ok then I stand up and think owwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!  Have been spoilt with flowers and choccies tho.!!

I am a bit confused now tho with whats happening, I saw the pics which showed my uterus and bowel stuckt together with ovaries stuck on top, Mr G said he mobilised the ovaries as much as he could, the was endo on left ovary which he cut away and also drained cysts. When I saw him after he said I need scan in ivf wales to see the ovaries but he thinks it would be a referral to liverpool where there can do ec via lap, before I went home i saw liz bruen and she said def liverpool. Called in ivf wales on way home, cant really remember a lot!!! arianna saw me and called me in to see her and looked at my letter, she seemed confused when I was saying about liverpool but in all fairness she hadnt seen the pics!! I was bombarding her!!! anyway she booked me in for scan start of feb, and planning end of feb. I am going to do a bit of research before I go, but my head is in a bit of a spin at the moment!!! 
Sorry for the me post.!!!

Thanks ladies
xxxx


----------



## Boomania

Josie: thanks. Just resting up now for a few days. Test date 3rd of feb. fingers crossed and bubbles appreciated! Xx. Glad your gums are healing. No fun when it comes to teeth and pain.  Aww your poor puppy (and poor you with the cost!), glad he's on the mend. I've got a 3 year old cat, her name is Cilla and she's my baby". 

I haven't been to the royal Gwent for gynae. So unable to assist with info I'm afraid. 

Binky: many thanks on my PUPO. I bet your in a lot of pain you poor thing.  Feb isn't too far away to have your scan and then planning. That's positive of Arianna to book you in for that, at least it'll put your mind at rest as to whether it'll be Liverpool or not. Lots of luck with that. Xxx

Can't get warm today......anybody else chilly on the willy?? 

Boo xxxx


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Firstly congratulations BOO fab news and yes it is chilly on the willy!! lol

Josie Jo I think like you i will ask DH to do the jabs for me, I am hoping he won't hurt me lo. I hope your puppy is feeling better soon, bless him. I bet thoose soppy eyes get you every time!

Jo: how you doing? any more symptons

Binky: Poor you, hope the pain eases off and I am glad you are being spoilt you deserve it. Are you any better today?

AFM another 40 celebration tomorrow with the family, going to see Cardiff play then off to see Oliver. has anyone seen it? I can't wait.
Lost half a pound this week at weight watchers which I supoose is ok seeing as I had drinks and food with the girls last Saturday for my birthday

Hi Mrs T and anyone else I have missed

I am in work so rushing a bit

have a good day 

NM2B


----------



## kara76

Oh no josie poor woofer

Boo congrates on being pupo woo hoo

Blinky I hope u can get some answers soon about your op

Queen b often the ovaries will respond the same to a higher dose as they are only capable of doing so much. I responded worst on a higher dose. 
It depends on so very much!! ovaries can also respond differently on different months

Ness hope scan went well


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thanks kara hun... Makes sense now   . 


AFM. 4dpt and still no symptoms    As yet, just sore boobs but had those since last week of stimms.
My embies should be implanting today   ...


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Kara: im 4dpt, is it ok to use facial spray tan at this point?   Im looking awfully pale n dying yo put some on. 
Xxx


----------



## Boomania

NM2B: have a fab 40th. I went to see Oliver on boxing day, it is amazing, enjoy. Xx
Thanks to everyone for all the congrats on being PUPO. I'm on a helter skelter now (not physically obviously!!!) just emotionally, like just now doing something as simple as unloading the washing machine and carrying the wet clothes in a basket to get them dried, I thought "oh no" I mustn't lift anything, it's so easy to forget! Then you get on a downer thinking "right, that's it I've blown it now!". Crazy I tell thee. Wished I had batteries to remove to stop my mind working!! 

Boo xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Nm2b have fab bday hun x enjoy x 
6dp5dt and am doing ok today I have Been the worst Gettin a funny feeling down stairs and bwen checking knicks wen going to loo which I didn't think I'd b like LOL . XX


----------



## Boomania

I'm the same Jo and it's only my 2nd day since transferral!!! Crazy isn't it. I'm being positive, yet there's this niggling thoughts.  

Your nearly half way Jo. Not long now! Xxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Ah boom I.know think second week b the hardest but wat will b will b. I wanted go tedt early as i had blast but just don't think I.can  even tho with blasts I cud test bout 11 days x to.much a wuss . Boo keep sane we r in together LOL Xx


----------



## Boomania

I'm not sure I can bring myself to test on the test date! I'm scared stiff and I have a long way to go yet! Xxxx


----------



## wales06

Boo  good luck with your 2ww 

Jo    not long left now  

Nessy    let us know how u get on i've got everything crossed for you hun.  

Binky    I hope your feeling better hun, and you get all the info you need, it's horrible when it's all unclear.  

NM2B    Happy birthday hope you have a fab weekend  

josie jo  cheers hun


Im a little bit anxious now after reading Nessy's, with them putting her on the pill.  Is it the same with me having the zoladex instead of DR.  I had my Af this month and guess im ovulating now as i have spotting.  Getting quite worked up now as it's getting closer as im sure were all the same but it don't stop you worrying does it.  

I hope you all have a great weekend. xx

Hi to everyone else and hope you all have a good weekend.xx


----------



## newmum

Aww thank you for my birthday wishes, Wednesday is the big day. I am celebrating this weekend with the family then with DH staying the night at my fav restaurant in Monmoutshire: The Crown at Whitebrook. 

Its nice to have good things to look forward to and it helps to cover the fact that I am getting old and my eggs are getting less. Hey Ho gotta to stay positive, well try at least

have a good weekend all

nm2b x


----------



## wales06

hi again everyone, i was just wondering if the junction 36 for the meet is the one with the shopping centre ?
May try coming and bring my mum with me.


----------



## jo1985

Think it is hun mc Arthur glen shops r there Xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hey Ladies ....How is everyone tonight?   Sorry for not mentioning everyone, But hello to all. 

Binkyboo - your op sounded a little complicated    but I so hope your all on the mend and your ok hun? Big hugs and lets hope Feb will be a good, positive month for your tx planning    xx

Boomania - How was ec/et? was thinking of you   Hope your getting lots of rest and taking things easy....no cartwheels anywhere ok?   lol xx

JosieJo - hugs to you and liccle puppy    xx

NM2B - 40th! whoop! whoop! have fun    xx

Jo1985 - Hope all is well, not long now for the 2ww to end and test. How exciting. PMA and hugs.      xx

Kara - thanks for you thoughts about my scan today.  

Wales06 - Don't get bogged down with my pill situation    This doesn't mean you will have the same problems as me hun! Everyone is different. I got low amh and it was suggested that my body has low oestrogen levels so when I took the pill, It shut itself off from the hormones    ....but it's not proven and it was just a possible observation from Debs. Thanks for your thoughts about my scan today.   xx

ATM - Scan update!!!!    well ladies, I'd firstly like to thank everyone who has been so thoughtful about my one and only follie and me lol 
Scan showed my follie on my right love plum has now grown from 10mm to 14mm    No other follies detected.  
So options: 
Abandon stimms....keep my 2 goes on nhs (gutted but still glad we still got our 2 goes)......or continue with stimms and Keep follie growing but prob won't make the right size for ec/ICSI....BUT this is the best news,  rather than not use the follie, go for IUI instead next week!!!!! omg! I'm so happy with that decision. It's worth a try and I go back in on Mon for a final follie scan then plan trigger shot and back in either wed/thur for IUI. My DP is over whelmed....bless him, also kinda worried about performing on the day...ahem! But it's 20% chance and we'll never know unless we try. My follie may not even have a mature egg inside, but it's worth a shot with IUI  (pardon the pun)
If that fails, then we have another 2 chances...this time having DHEA for 3 months, no pill, then stimms ready for ICSI. Try and get some more follies. 
Or the last try is Egg Donor......and even before I even mentioned it to my little sister (she's 22)  when I mentioned egg donor ...she said 'Ness, I'd give you my eggs, I'd give you my life' I've never cried so much, bless her! 

so thats me for today xxxx I hope everyone is well. It's such an emotional rollercoaster, I never imagined it to be like this, but with all your support, help, advice and simply being there for each (making long term friends) I want to say a Big Thank you .....    

and Just for BOOMANIA - I've just done the running man dance!


----------



## kara76

MY OHONE IS BROKE but i put laptop on for ness s news and wow im chuffed, plan is brilliant hun, ive seen ivf cycles converted to iui and work so keep postive

over and out ladies til tomorrow night or sunday when new phone arrives


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie - Nessy that sounds like a great plan, bless your little sister too


----------



## Boomania

That message made my night Ness! Positive outcome after all your stress and worry. Still got ya two chances and the iui! That's amazing. So pleased for you, I would do flick flack followed by splits but I'm on 2ww wait so best not! Impressed with your running man though! 

Great news Ness. Xxxxxx

Hi to all this evening. Xxxx

Boo xxxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Mrs.Thomas, thanks for your msg. hope your well? xx
Boomania, no back flips mrs! just maybe cross your toes for me   Glad your ok! I got my fingers crossed for you and little embies onboard the snuggle ship...xxxx  
Kara - Thanks for you msg...I hope you well. So pleased with our outcome so far. I feel like on the big dipper at Blackpool, I'm really touched you came on FF just to see if any news about my scan. It means alot, Thanks hun 

Hiya to everyone else... x
ness


----------



## jk1

Nessy - sounds like a plan hun - how lovely of your little sister hun!  Jo xxx


----------



## Boomania

How is everyone on this Saturday morning, I bet your all hungover from a late night out dancing on tables and feeling rough as guts this morning! Ok, that was just a joke moment as I'm sure we all used to get messy on vino before we started tx, right? Or was that just me? Though I did it in the safety of my own home on a sat night, PJ's on, glass(es) of white, tele. Seems like a distant memory now!  

Instead I'm drinking lots of fruit tea, water, fruit juice.......and currently sat here eating a slice or two of fresh pineapple and walnuts! Oh the joys! Will all be worth it though.  

What's everyone else up to today?

Keep well ladies. 

Boo xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Hiya boom I ve just woke up n full off Cold boooo . Got a engagement party Togo yo tonight so b nice to get dolled up n out off house on weekend . Can't believe Got last wk left Ooo wowee absolutely cackin it next sat test date


----------



## wales06

Ness  thats great news,  lets hope it works and you can step off that rollercoaster, i got everything crossed for you.  When is your iui? 

Ammie  Have a great night out tonight. 

Boo  Take it easy hun 

Jo  im getting soo excited for you what is your test date  

Hiya  to everyone else.  Im not doing much this weekend just taxi'ing everyone else around. I reckon they're taking advantage.


----------



## jo1985

wales my otd is week today 28th loads people keep asking if testing ealry and prob cud as i ahd a blast n i always thought i wud b an early tester but really popping me pants thinking off testing next sat on official date lol silly i know but really am scared to test early as what if negative my mate tested 6 days after her blast n was + but ii dont think can do it x


----------



## Boomania

Jo: oh no! Not a cold, not now, you poor thing. Makes you feel groggy. Well at least youve got a nice night planned, should perk you up a bit. Can't believe you've a week to go. I'm rooting for you girl. Have a fab night and hope the dreaded cold does a runner. Xxxx

Wales06: yep, taxiing is a new job when on tx as we are usually the only ones not drinking or doing anything! I don't have Nowt planned, just chillin' watching tv and relaxing. What more could I want!? 

Hi to everyone else, have a lovely weekend. Xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

boom yeah a  cold , great stuff had cold when stimming too . only gd thing got new dress tongiht and having my hair all put up so atleast can feel btr cuz ill b all made up .  but agn im the driver lol ahh atleast preparing us for the next 9 months off ferrying people around x


----------



## Boomania

Wow, bet you will look fabulous and feel fabulous. Have a lovely night. Your right you do feel better when done up. Mind you as I ain't been outside for days I ain't got no face on and hair is clipped back I look a right mess! Maybe I should don a cocktail dress to watch tv, that might make me more with it!  mind you I was sneezing yesterday and this morning, but Nowt came of it thankfully. I was more worried I might dislodge the embryos through sneezing!  

Taxxxxxiiiiii.!!

Boo xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Na won't dislodge em hun they t firmly tucked up implanting . How many dpt r u


----------



## Boomania

This is day three. Had transfer on thurs. so extremely early days! Xx


----------



## newmum

nessy sounds like a good plan, some positive plans

Jo  hope your cold gets better, enjoy your night out

Boo you crack me up lol go on I dare you to put on your cocktail dress tonight watching take me out lol

just checking in so bye for now my ff family x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

josie i am great thanks hun and you i start dr on tuesday excited and nervous now . the gynae in the gwent is in the bellevue part if your driving from tesco and you get to the traffic lights turn left up the hill follow to a slight bend then turn right there follow road round and park up there. walk out of the carpark and down the hill about half way and turn left go in that entrance there you should be able to find it easy from there you may even be on the correct floor i cant remeber 100% been a while how come you need to go to the gwent!. sorry to hear about yoour puppy hope he feels better soon i know the feeling my little girl decided to damage her crucial ligament just before xmas and had op on 3rd jan.

wales06 hows you hun glad your considering coming in the 4th it would be good at least if i see you at the hosp on the 7th i will know who you are to lol!

have we got aa list of ladies now who will be coming to the meet on the 4th feb at sarn services bridgend  at the harvester all welcome be good to meet up

afm well i start dr on tuesday excited and nervous to had my hair done yesterday and my nails today £100 down but feel great off out tonight to have a little drink now before we start cant wait to let my hair down abit off for a kip now niece decided to go sleep at 11 last night and woke me up at 3.30 this morning bless her because she couldnt sleep i said get in our bed and have a cwtch then she did and went straight sleep lol bless her she is lovely but scare me stood beside my bed saying annie i cant sleep lol so cute xxx


----------



## wales06

Your doing well to wait Jo, you must have strong will power, I dont know what id be like.

Boo i recken they have just firmly attached now so you can sneeze all you like, and if you crossed your legs they could'nt fall out anyway 

Have a great night ammie.

I just went for an afternoon snooze but could'nt sleep for sneezing and my nose running, must be a computer virus we're all getting  

It's mad to think that im going to be feeling left out as i wont start injecting until after my baseline on the 7/2. How can we be looking forward to jabbing ourselves .  
Well im off to have a shower then attach my taxi light for the night.
First stop DH from rugby, second my mother in law and third my mum.  I sure now how to party and enjoy myself  

Oh, what time is the meet.xx


----------



## Boomania

I might Wear my 1940's outfit tonight to watch tele, that'll give me a pick me up!! 

Forget the sneezing! I bloomin' hoovered earlier like a good un. Not realising I shouldn't have!

Happy Weekend FF's xxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies how r we all . Party was gd but I just felt so ruff dp cooked mushrooms before we went out Omg made me gag n cudnt stop all ngt . Was horrible feeling . Hope u all have gd Sunday lv to all Xx


----------



## Boomania

Glad you had a good night! But shame about feeling ill moment. Maybe that's a sign!! Hope you feel better now though? I find that every morning, and through the night actually, I get full of gas right up to beneath my ribs. It's really uncomfortable. Do you get a similar thing? I wonder if it's the cyclogest pressaries. I feel cramped for most of the day. 

I hate waking during the night as all my thoughts become negative. All I could think was this hasn't worked and how disappointed DP will be, I don't want to see his face when I tell him bad news etc etc etc, all these horrid thoughts. I'm fine by day, I try and think positive and think what will be will be etc. but come the night time and my mind is the opposite, not just with this but anything that might be happening around the time. Drives me mad. Like I'm ok now, but give me the dark and my mind goes haywire!!

Enough psychotic chat from me!!

Hope all you ladies are well on this windy (excuse the pun) Sunday. Xxxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Morning 

Jo hope your feeling better hun that cold is horrid not  long got rid myself and my little niece was full of it now fil your doing really well i dont know how you can do it well done  . Glad you had a good night hun 

Boo its hard but try and think positive i have same problem at night i can be 100% positive thru the day but by night im a wreck and i havent started dr yet 

Wales06 it wont be long before your joining in the jabbing these 21 days have gone so fast for me we got 16 days until baseline i sure hope they go as fast. 

Ness love you   hun wishing you all the best for next week and   this is your turn but like you said if you dont try you will never know and i am so pleased you will still get you 2 ivf chances  .

Binky hope you are feeling better?

Josie how is you little puppy doing?? xx

afm 2 days to go until DR feel strange getting excited about jabbing, went out last night had the oppurtunity to get drunk and drank 2 single vodka and cokes all night  proud of myself lol


----------



## kara76

Jo I hope u haven't caved in and tested. Most clinic test at 10days post blast et


----------



## Boomania

Ammie: it is funny how we get excited about DR, we all must be mad! But good luck with it in two days time, your baseline will be here in no time! Exciting times for you (and every other emotion that comes with it!).
As you say, I hate my thoughts at night. Don't know why it happens, because just like you I'm fine upon awaking and during the day. Strange. 

DP gone golfing so I will chill out (again), maybe watch a DVD to pass the time. 

Boo xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Kara I mist certainly haven't caved n tested hun too scared to test on otd. LOL I have ordered tests online only Cuz clearblue were 6£ for twin pack lol but i m to wossy to test  x


----------



## Boomania

I know I ain't that close to OTD yet but I don't think I can bring myself to test even then! I might feel different at the time but I'm scared stiff! I might not even by a pregnancy test until after that date? But it's early days yet, I could change my mind in the next hour.....or when I'm laying awake at night!!! 

Boo xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow you ladies can chat, I'm struggling to keep up!

Jo - I always find the second week hardest so good luck. 10 days post blast is not early testing and should get a reliable result. Good luck, waiting for your news...

Boo - hope you are doing well, your posts always make me laugh. I totally get the too scared to test, sometimes it's good to be blissfully ignorant!

Nessy - loads of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you 

Leighsa - congrats on being pupo

Josie - aww, hope your poochie is better, it's such a worry when hey are poorly (not to mention expensive, but worth it)

Binky - hope the recovery is going well

Newmum - sounds like you are having a fab time celebrating the big 4-0! Im absolutely dreading mine later in the year!

Ammie - very nearly there..

Wales - not long now..

Hi to anyone else I've missed, no news here, still waiting for AF to arrive, grr


----------



## Boomania

Hey Mrs.Tee! Any signs or sensations of an AF on it's way?  
Just relaxing watching "watership down" on the tele. Amazing what we watch on tele when we also have it on DVD!! I know I'm gonna be sobbing my lungs up when the "bright eyes" moment kicks up. I always do! 

Boo "the bunny sobber" xxxxx


----------



## binkyboo

I am really sorry I just did a pile of personals and just deleted them all!!! ( 

I hope everyone is ok. Jo hope your cold is better? x

, Mrs T hope the witch turns up soon!x

Ammie not long now x

Jose hope furbaby is better x

Nessy good luck for tommorrow xx

Hope all Pupo ladies are ok, and everyone where ever you are. xxx

AFM I am not too bad, feeling a bit fed up and sad at the moment, I think its just the uncertainty and the problem with ec and my bowel etc. My mind is doing overtime. Physically I think I feel ok and then I get up or lift something and owww!, looking foward to having stitches out tomorrow so I can have a tidy shower. AF is also showing an appearance so double whammy (

Just got to snap myself out of feeling sorry for myself!!!!!

Enjoy whats left of the weekend ladies. xxxxx


----------



## becci1810

hiya all, sorry i havent been on here much the last few weeks, me laptop is broke, so the only time i can get on here is when im at work. 
I hope the 2ww isnt driving u all mad, everybody who is waitin, and fot all those with upcoming app, hope its good news for all.
While im waiting for my treatment plannind appointment (fingers crossed for mid march) im goin to be doin a sponsered sky dive in swansea, to raise money for IVF Wales, wish me luck!!!!! I cant believe i actually agreed to do it, i s**t myself on virtigo last year but they have helped us so much, we just wanted to give something back. 
hope u have all had a good weekend, hopefully b back online with u all soon. xxx


----------



## kara76

Wow go girl, I've always wanted to sky dive. If I had known and was able I would of come with u lol


----------



## becci1810

KARA- i havent booked it yet, im booking it friday for either sat 3rd or sun 4th of march in swansea. ur more than welcome to join me, will defo need somebody to hold my hand  

as anybody got any advice on the vitamins/supplements i could try taking to help my chances of this cycle working,please? im taking the folic acid along with mulivitamins and iron at the moment, but any other advice would b great, thanks xxx


----------



## jo1985

HI ladies how r we all . binky take it easy hun and rest n recouperate hun . thinking off u x 

becci wow sky dive no thanks but gd luck 

mrs t how r u hun...?

boo how the 2ww going hun ...??

afm i doing ok got no intentions to test anytime soon . last night started feeling rough dp cooked mushrroms eggh killed me off gaggin n nearly threw up before went out for a party,  n cat food eww not nice smell atm dp  is noticing me sensative to smells but   its a gd sign but not tkaing nething for granted xxx not long to go xxx


----------



## wales06

Jo  it's sounding quite positive hun, i know we should'nt get too excited yet but it's hard not to. Not for you probably though.


----------



## jo1985

Wales thanks hun hope so but don't wana read too much into it as i Got s cold to anyhow test date only 5 date boobs not as Sore no more more heavy feeling crampy belly comes n goes . 
How r u


----------



## wales06

Not too bad thanks Jo, feeling a bit flat as everyone seems to have things happening and I got to wait another 3 wks. So been really bad today. Had choc and crisps. Hope I wake up feeling a bit more positive tomorrow. 



Goodnight all FF xx


----------



## Boomania

Hope your ok Jo? Like you  my boobs aren't as sore, if not at all now. Only sensation I have still is the cramping and bloatedness which is getting me down. Feeling a bit of a negative nerys now. I know it's only early days for me as yet but I feel nothing. Nurse said that implantation should/could take place today?   but Ive just been full of wind since EC. It's unbearable at times. Another thread said they used windeze tablets and that helped, but I don't want to take other stuff apart from my vitamins just in case. 

Maybe Ive got the Monday blues?! 

Wales: you'll be on this mad journey before you know it! Make the most of it while you can, have lots of me time, because you'll be in the cuckoo 2ww before you know it. Xxxx

Hi to all ladies today. Hope your all well and dandy.

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Nessy, good luck for today xx


----------



## josiejo

Boo, have you tried Peppermint tea or cordial or even the capsules, it usually really does the trick. Trapped wind is horrid and can be so painful. Understand not wanting to use things but if it is safe for pregnant ladies then you would be fine.

Nessy, best of luck for today 
Jo, how are you baring up, countdown is really on now. Sending loads of     

Wales, the waiting is always a killer but 3 weeks is no time at all and will fly by.

Becci, Kara, you are both mental wanting to jump out of a plane lol A couple of my friends have done it and loved every minute but it is so not for me.

Binky, there are times where you are allowed to feel sorry for yourself so don't beat yourself up over it. You have just had surgery which in itself really takes it out of you but to then be told about having to go to Liverpool etc must have fried your brain. Make sure you spoil yourself over the coming weeks. Hopefully you will have lots of answers after you have your scan.

Mrs T, a while ago on here there is someone who would do an AF dance for those naughty ones that decide not come late, it went something like this -             
Hope that does the trick, lol!

Ammie, good luck for tomorrow for the 1st jab. Thanks for the directions, I will be walking from town but I think I get the jist of where it is. I bloomin hate that hospital, I got very lost when I went for an interview a few years ago, there is almost no signs and no one about to ask.

Nothing much happening here, had a fab weekend. Went to the Olive Tree at the Celtic for lunch yesterday, it was amazing and I think I am still stuffed full now lol My pooch is fine though his ear still looks inflamed and is a bit stinky lol


----------



## jo1985

Josie I'm really gd ta hun not thinking bout it tbh Got few symptoms but not reading too much onto it just wish i cud stop blinking eating LOL Got wedding dress to get into soon LOL 
Hoping doggy gets btr Xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, just had stitches out!! owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that hurt!!!! She doesnt know if she got all of one  out so going to show gp tomorrow. Cant wait for dh to come home so I can shower!, dont fancy having one with no one at home incase I feel wobbly!!! Think I will go back to bed for a bit!!! xxx


----------



## newmum

Hi 

Just a quickie to check how you got on Nessy, any news?

hugs to you Binky 

Hi everyone

NM2B x


----------



## Boomania

Rest up Binky. Sounds sore. Take it easy. Maybe get DH to give you a bed bath!! 

Josie: yes been drinking peppermint tea, only for 4 days though, hasn't eased yet. Thanks for info. Hope it subsides soon. My last meal at Celtic manor was at their "rafters" restaurant. Rather nice. Making me peckish now! 

Any news Ness?

Boo xxxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Josie if your walking from the bus station walk past main entrance to the entrance opposite the bellevue park and go in through there should be easy to find then from there.

hope evryone is great only quickly popped on will check everyones posts later on and reply to all.

afm i am feeling great cant wait till tomorrow had my hair done friday nails done saturday but pulled workshop shutter down today and snapped 3 off and boy did the hurt but the lovely guy who did them for me is redoing them for free even tho it was my fault speak again later all xx


----------



## jo1985

Hiya ladies how ur day Been ? Well my sense off smell is thro the roof n feeling so crappy just wana sleep well if pg I'm 4 weeks today so fingers crossed just eating so much Cuz feel btr after I do lol 
My bosd tried to get me to take test earlier as she had one in drawer LOL cud nt do if tho xxx


----------



## kara76

Jo sense of smell is the only sign I had. Fingers crossed for a postiv


----------



## jo1985

Thanks kara dp cooked mushrooms other dsy was heaving with the smell cat food killing me to . not long till test date x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

jo we have our fingers crossed things are sounding quite positive x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - thanks for the dance, hope it works cos I am soooo fed up of waiting now! Glad your pooch is doing better

Nessy - hope today went well

Jo - I'm really willing you to test, is that naughty, lol

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t u naughty girl ur ment to discourage that I'm too scared to . Boss wanted ne to today LOL but its only 9dp5dt so too early just can't explain the feeling I don't feel ill just crappy n sicky ....?? 
Well c soon LOL x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - I don't encourage early testing but 10 days post 5 day transfer isn't early as you would be 4 weeks + since EC. I got my positive on 10dp5dt, not that I'm trying to convince you, lol


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Wow Becci your brave i will support you but will def not be joining in im afraid let me know when it is and i will be there xxx

Jo you have some patience i dont think i could wait if i was being egged on lol your doing great  

Binky hope your feeling alot better and are healing well!  

hope evryone else xx


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t LOL I ain't Got one in house ordered tests online sud b ere by Fri at latest so temptation out off way ha ha x but THANK u hun just hoping it is gd news now as setting myself for a fall Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well you've got more patience than most, good luck for when you give in x


----------



## jo1985

Thanks Mrs t think its nore being a woss to test than patience x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I get that Jo, you knw we are all routing for you x


----------



## Boomania

Hello all!

I'm going to try and refrain from buying a pregnancy test until after my OTD!!! I said try!
Though I've had a right downer of an afternoon. Convinced this hasn't worked. I know, I know, I should think positive but just felt really down and cried for hours! I'm a lot better now. Guess these four walls are now getting to me, plus I have no symptoms except bloated from cyclogest. I know it's early days, but couldn't help how I felt. Like I say, I'm a bit better now. Just a doom and gloom moment. Sorry girls. 

Well tomorrow is another day. See what mood it brings?

Boo(Hoo) xxxx


----------



## jo1985

boom i keeping all crossed for u hun dont be on a downer think positive hun we are all here for u . no downer missy or ill kick ur butt lol 

test for me on otd cant bring myself to do it before x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww Boo, massive hugs. It's such a rollercoaster of emotions - Kara always says to me go with the ups and downs. It's definately a good plan not to have a test in the house, not so easy to be tempted then. Glad you are feeling better now. Hope tomorrow is a better one for you x


----------



## jo1985

Morning all hope u all have z gd day thinking off u all x off yo work I go xxx


----------



## Boomania

Thanks Mrs.T and Jo. Hopefully it was just a one off afternoon melt down!
Going to actually leave the house today after 4 days couped up and go to Cwmbran for a bit of food shopping and a mooch about.....despite the rain. But any chavs get in my way and my elbows will be out!

Have a lovely day girls. 

Boo. Xxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Have a,lovely day boom enjoy hun.hope don't get too wet out there Xx


----------



## Nessybaby

HELLO MY LOVELY LADIES!!!! I've missed you all  

It's been a few days since being on here (DP hogs the laptop with horse racing when he's home after long shifts so I have to put up with just ******** on my little phone) 

Firstly, sorry for anyone who I've missed out, nothing personal....Just aint been on here for a few days and been reading through, trying to catch up!

Binkyboo - Hope your getting better after your op...thinking of you x  

Jo1985 - OMG! Not long now for Sat....How you feeling apart from sicky (thats a good sign!) no mushrooms for you!  

Mrs.Thomas - How are you? thanks for thinking about me x  

Wales06 - Stimms, how's it going? hope your well  

ammiebabes - Stimms, how's it going? hope your well too  

nm2b- hey chick, whats happening? hope your well aswell lol  

Josiejo - Hope your doggy is on the mend and your doing ok?  

Leighsa - PUPO! brilliant keep us all posted! x  

BOO,Boo, boo, - cocktail dress sounds like a good plan hun. Next time, I was more thinking, getting some of your girlfriends around in wedding dresses just like 'Friends', lots of nibbles and watch a chick flick  
I hope this 2ww isn't driving you bonkers....cause lets face it, you don't need any help there hun !   
No serious, hope your feeling ok and I think you should sit in bright lights to keep that negativity away from you!!!!  You having any 'signs'  so exciting but trying to keep a level head too no doubt. 
So it's pineapple chunks all the way for you babe    
Oh and at the clinic I sat down in that 'lovely' waiting room yesterday with all the confused where to sit Nana's coming for their bunions to be looked at....I had the urge to do the 'big box, little box' hand dance  

ATM...   My little Chesney Hawkes follie (The one and only) is now 20mm.....get it! So took my trigger shot at Midnight last night. Then thought about it all night in bed, didn't get a wink of sleep...tummy bloated, sore with all the injection sites and feel like I've got trapped wind. I could really do with a big fluff. TMI lol. 
Into clinic tomorrow at 8-30 for DP to do 'his bit' and then I get IUI at Mid-day. So I'll be on my 2ww and going bonkers like the rest of your girlies.   omg...reality has just kicked in. But I'm kinda have this attitiude atm to say if it works great, if not then we have other options starting again in 3 months time for the ICSI as planned originally. Like Debs keeps saying, it only takes one lil    but I'm still sceptic about my Chesney actually having an eggie inside. So we'll see....... 

I've to say, My emotions    are all over the place, crying at the most stupid stuff ever...but all of you on FF with support, advice and most of all friendship, I'd Like to say a HUGE Thank you.    I just love you all....sob, sob, sniff, huhhhhhhhhh! (I'm blubbing again, get a grip ness!)    

Hope you all have a cracking day....Tidy  
Ness


----------



## kara76

Ness been thinking about u. I've met a baby from a converted icsi cycle so it really can work. At 20mm I'm sure your lone ranger follie should have a lovely eggie


----------



## jo1985

Hi nessy hun Ooo u ll b pupo soon yey LOL at chesney . 
Hoping its good sign but read somewhere cyclogest side effect can b sickness ...?? Iknow i font know anything till test but being a woss to test,  have thought sud I test but noooo LOL  anyhow wat ment to b Will b . 
HAVE GD DAY HUN XX


----------



## Boomania

Hey Ness! Tonnes of luck for your iui tomorrow. A chance as good as any. 
The bunion boilers from the other side of the waiting area would've been impressed with ya box dance! Though personally I would've done the birdy song dance followed by agadoo for good measure!
Having a bit of a melt down myself. You know, negative thoughts emerging etc. had a bit of a cry yesterday. Just low really. But I'm a bit better today. Gonna head over to Cwmbran later, get some food in and mooch about the shops. First time out since ET last Thursday! Probably hormones giving me grief I expect.


Feel free to send me lots of bubbles ladies, that should cheer me up 

Fingers crossed for you Ness.   

Boo. Xxxxxxx (breakdancing)


----------



## binkyboo

Just a quick one at the moment, Boo chin up xxx and stay positive, Nessy fab, good luck. Hi to everyone.

AFM just come from Dr got a note for a week so should be due in work next wed. Not too bad just AF is kicking in xxx


----------



## Boomania

Will try and think   thoughts. Cheers Binky.
Give yourself the biggest bar of chocolate and eat it all yourself! 

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Boo  hope your having a better day today and enjoyed your shopping. Prob done you good to get out of the house. 

Nessy  good luck hun, i wish you all the luck and can't wait for you to be pupo with the others  

Ammie good luck with starting your jabs today

Hiya to everyone


----------



## jo1985

Hiya all just Got in from work n my poas have arrived earlier than delivery date Ahh they staring at me LOL 4 days too go x help


----------



## Nessybaby

Jo - they winking at you?   Hold out until test day...you can do it! pop them out of sight and try and forget about them.... easier said than done tho eh? x


----------



## Nessybaby

OOOOH I wanted to ask a question if anybody can shed some light on it? 

I took my trigger shot last night at midnight. All ok, but any of you find it makes you really bloated, tender belly and windy feeling...without the windy bit (yet!   ) 
cheers, Ness


----------



## jo1985

Nessy I was like that all the way through tx hun looked a whale . Oo Ec soon yey x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - ooh I'm exited now they have arrived! Any day now...

Boo - hope Cwmbran cheered you up. Lol at the chavs comment, I know exactly what you mean

Nessy - loads of luck for tomorrow, hope Chesney does it for you, pmsl.


----------



## jo1985

Yip Mrs t any day now not holding any hope but we ll c


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Stay positive Jo, there's no way of knowing til you test x


----------



## jo1985

Bfp x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Have you tested?


----------



## jo1985

Yip lol I caved its there alright was there straight after pd n put cap on LOL


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow, congratulations. I knew you'd cave with them staring at you, lol


----------



## jo1985

Thanks hun naughty I know but least I know my nausea for a reason x


----------



## sun dancer

Congrats jo well done


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Now you are gonna be a pregnant bride..


----------



## jo1985

Yip defo am.gna b pg bride x


----------



## Boomania

Wow Jo that's amazing news, made my day! COngratulations girly! About time we had a BFP on the thread!! 

Mrs.T and Ness, shopping was a bit of a haze really. I was just like a zombie walking around....which made me fit in! Then I went food shopping and over did it carrying and lugging heavy stuff, then got in did ironing and lifted heavy wet washing. I've been resting for days and now I've on the crucial days I'm forgetting myself and doing stuff I shouldn't    my frame Of mind now is sod it, it isn't going to work.

But at least Jo has brought done fabulous news!   so pleased for you Jo, you little tinker you!

Boo xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Jo woo hoo I almost ****** my pants. I am so chuffed for yet another second cycle nhs bfp woo hoo. Call clinic tomorrow and book a scan


----------



## Queenie1

jo that is fantastic news. congratulations your pregnant. 

good luck to everyone else who is on the 2ww or going through tx.

      to everyone


----------



## jo1985

Thanks everyone ur wishes mean the world to me .
Kara will they take my result tom or not till otd


----------



## trickynic

WOW Congratulations Jo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nessybaby

Jo -WHOOP WHOOP!!! how much am I smiling here for you babes? what fantastic news xxx lol @ you not resisting those tests. Now we know why mushrooms made you gag  
YEY! happy happy for you  

I've just done a 'shake your ass' dance for you...can't do cartwheels like Boomania , saying that, neither can boo atm whilst on 2ww.  

hugs ness x


----------



## Boomania

Ness I'm doing the can can but sat down!!!

Fingers crossed for us 2ww's  Jo can lead the way with BFP!!

Boo xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Yeah they will take your result I'm sure.

Lol shake your **** dance


----------



## Nessybaby

Boo, glad your sat down hun, but wow you can kick those legs high girlfriend   hope all is good with you and 2ww xxx

Kara, I love the graphics of that peachy bum doing the 'shake your ass' dance! lol 

all bonkers, the lot of us


----------



## Flash123

Omg omg omg omg omg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woooooooooooo hoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!

Jo -I am so very, very thrilled for u.
All those times you joked about being a pregnant bride and your dream as come true. Xxxxx


----------



## josiejo

OMG Jo, just saw you ** status and thought does that mean what I think it means. And well, it does!!!!!!!!


So so so so happy for you honey, I knew it was looking good.


----------



## jo1985

Thanks Elizabeth means so.much will defo b a pg bride be abput 13 wks tjere or about LOL x 
Thanks Josie being suttle     Omg wowee


----------



## SarahJaneH

Huge congrats Jo, wonderful news! xxx


----------



## newmum

wow Jo amazing news you had the right attitude all the way through and it paid off... I am so pleased for you its great to hear positive news x x x


----------



## binkyboo

woooo hooooo!!!! congratulations!!!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Thanks all well I went bk to work next day after et lifted little un n worked so ment to b xx


----------



## kellys12

OMG CONGRATULATIONS JO FAB NEWS

Hi Everyone else

Had my first follie scan yesterday dr didnt seem that positive had 9 follies 14mm 12mm + 9mm
the rest were too small doubled menopur to 300 until thurs just hope it helps.
Dr said if i only got the two biggest ones thurs prob best to cancel it so bit gutted 
but dont want to bring the positive news for jo down so pma all my follies will be huge by
thurs lol.

Kelly


----------



## ammiebabes1920

WOW big congratualtions Jo we knew it yay preg bride so so happy for you hun xxxxxx  

not going to do loads of personals today as i am shattered but wishing everyone all the best for your cycles and have my fingers crossed for us al xxx

afm i did my first jab today whilst i was talking to my bro on the phone about my mum being naughty today and doing things she shouldnt like getting herself from toilet to wheelchair then decided cus she was fed up of waiting for nurse to put her bed she would get in herself and she not allowed lol but they told her off and she thought they were on about getting into bed so admitted it and they were telling her off for the toilet one so she got herself into more trouble pmsl. but injection went good bled just a little but its done and we are on a roll  and big positive thoughts rolling in to xxxxwill try catch up  with everyone tomorrow and just sooooo glad i did decide to pop on tonight for the best news ever xxxx congrats again jo xxxx bbbbbiiigggg hugs xx


----------



## wales06

Congratulations Jo that's fantastic news


----------



## PixTrix

Ha Jo had to get on here quick after seeing your ** status lol huge congrats, I am over the moon for you. There no way you could resist with tests in the house. I got my BFP at 6dp 5dt and so wanted you to test early but didn't want to be a bad influence lol enjoy celebrating you pregnant bride to be!


----------



## Swans72

Jo I'm so so pleased for you hun knew you'd be a pregnant bride   take care x


----------



## claire1

Congrats Jo, so pleased for you both.


----------



## binkyboo

Hey Jo has it sunk in yet?!!!, Ammie glad you have got the jabs going. Hope everyone is ok,

Only a quick one as sat here with hot water bottle, AF is a witch today but I think it's worse as belly hurting anyway, I have to look for something to wear later as have a funeral tomorrow, my dads cousin, I think its leggings and long top!!! .

Catch everyone later. Big hugs xxx


----------



## jo1985

thanks to u all for ur posts I phoned clinic this am glad it was jodie who answered as she been with me all the way thro,  im bookd in for 7 wk scan 16 feb . 
don another test this am and nothing came up ... so just bought clear blue digital and says pregnant 2-3 weeks so feel relieved and can let it sink in now got pains in belly not af pains but like steretching or if pulled a muscle type, nausea is still there goes when have my lunch but boy that feeling aint nice.
binky it is slowly stating to sink in but wana wait till scan. how r u doing my lovely all going ok u resting up ..


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Just wanted to pop in & say a huge   Once again to jo.....
I'm so genuinley pleased for you Hun..... Make sure you keep in touch, ya have my number. Mwaah xxx


----------



## kara76

Jo great news your scan is book. U have eset didn't you?


----------



## jo1985

Yeah kara had one blast bk . Glad my bean stuck Xxx


----------



## sammy75

just had to pop on to give congrats to you jo, so pleased for you both,

good luck to all you ladies waiting to start or cycling atm, and good luck to all the 2wwrs.


----------



## jo1985

Thanks Sammy how r u doing ... Xx


----------



## becci1810

massive congratulations to JO, yummy mummy to be  xxx


----------



## sammy75

jo, i'm doing fine, got the last of things i needed today so now just waiting lol thanks for asking. i have been following you all so was pleased to see your news, and just hope the rest of you ladies get to follow   .


----------



## jo1985

Ah glad hun enjoy rest off pregnancy x looking forward to hearin wen u have u little girl Xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Evening ladies   hope all is well x

IUI went all ok today. Debs preformed  the deed on me. A little uncomfortable, a bit of pain...but oh so worth it. All over in about 10mins. Rested for a further 10mins.  I got to say, the team there are brilliant. Jodie came and found me to wish me luck too. 
My 'Chesney', the one and only now has one million mega washed swimmers waiting for eggie aboard the mother ship.      
I came home and got into my 'comfy' clothes and chilled out all afternoon, whilst watching chick flicks.  Ate grapes,  chocolate beuno's and drank pineapple juice. Now got cramping, but reasured it's all normal.
I'm not getting too excited, but at the same time, I'm really positive for my bodies sake...if that makes any sense? 

I'm now officially PUPO and OTD is 9th Feb...... I'm now in the 2ww of total madness!    

I'll do personals next time peeps.  
Hugs Ness xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Brilliant news Nessy, best of luck for the 2ww x


----------



## Boomania

Ness: fab news, welcome to 2ww madness! 
Must be the bueno chocolates thats giving you cramp!!!! 

Take it easy light n breezy.

Boo xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Ah nessy brilliant news hun all the best for 2ww hun keep us poayed thinking off u Xx


----------



## kara76

Ness woo hoo that's bloody brill news. Pupo


----------



## Jule

Jo just popping on to say a huge congratulations.fantastic news.I'm glad u emailed me or I wouldn't have known.I've been thinking of u all day and so pleased for u xx

Good lyck to all you other lovely ladies on 2ww or cycling at the moment xx


----------



## jo1985

Thanks Jules means so much to me havi g all u girls well wishes love to u all x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Nessy wishing you all best hun i have everything crossed that the iui works well but positive thinking xxand good luck for your scan hun xxx
jo hope your feeling well i hate feeling sick at the best of the times xx

afm i never dr before is it normal to feel so crap after 2 days of injections i feel crap, makes me all dizzy after having it and sick really emotional, really annoyed with my brother as my mum decided to sign herself out at the hosp so is now home and i tried to find out why she came home and my brother said he would call me later as they were eating a kfc i suggested my mum come stay at mine cus it be easier for her to move round my house and get to toilet he said no we will manage, mum rang me just for her email password and didnt say anything else and bro still hasnt rung me back but he is okay to play on his xbox360 dont know if its the injections making me feel pushed out from helping my own mother just feels as tho my bro wants to do anything himself but she is still my mum and i want to help sorry getting so worked up and emotional HELP!! lol 

is this normal?


----------



## Boomania

Ammie: these are all tell tale signs of drugs, everyone takes different doses and types do we all get different symptoms. Obviously your upset about your mum and that you want to help her. Give it a day or two and maybe offer to have her at yours. Things seem ten times worse when you feel this way. Plus in a day or two your brother might be glad for you to have her! Not that she's any trouble I'm sure, but you know how it is. You don't need this extra stress right now, you should be thinking Of yourself. Hard I know (trust me, my family drive me up the wall, I often wonder if I'm related to them at times!).

Get some rest and relaxation if you can.

Take care. 

Boo xxxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

thanks boo means alot yeah maybe i should just let it all settle down, i cant believe how fast these drugs work its amazing lol didnt expect any syptoms for at least a week thought it wouldof took some time to get into my system xx

right i think i better go to sleep now and get some rest.

speak to everyone tomorrow xx


----------



## Boomania

Nighty Night zzzzzxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Sorry to ate crash but does anybody know what time ivf Wales close as been tryna ring them for over an hour.


Slightly concerned as 8dpt had an extra HCG shot, I'm day 10 today & poas showed up negative, thought it would of showed up positive for this reason, obviously a false positive due to HCG jab, it's only been 3 days n not even detected on poas.


10dt3dt surely is not too early to test. Xx


----------



## wales06

Boo hope your staying chilled it wont be long  

Ness congratulations on being pupo, im soo excited for you.  

Binky  hope your recovering well, could you ring mr g's secretary to ask some questions? 

Jo  after all you've been through your going to have to find away to enjoy the sickness and everything else that comes along. Have you told many people around you?  

Hiya to everyone else, the weekends almost here


----------



## wales06

Queen B  they are open till 4:30 or 5pm so keep trying hun.  Maybe one of the others might have a different number you can try.


----------



## wales06

What are gestone injections?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx Wales Hun, I'll keep trying. I'm sure they close in afternoons for emergency only but today I'm not getting that message, have finally hot yo leave a message hopefully Jodie or Debbie can call me back x


Stressful times.... Arggh


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Wales, stronger form of progesterone Hun, like cyclogest but apparently stronger....
I've been taking them 2 days, switched from cyclogest to gestone 8dpt


----------



## wales06

I left a message the other night hun, and Jodie got back to me between 5/5:30pm xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Aww fab, thx lovely. How ru?


----------



## jo1985

Wales ill take anythin aslong as bubs is ok. No no one knows apart from boss n my sister Tryon to keep secret till wedding or at least till after scan Xx


----------



## wales06

Im not too bad, can't wait for baseline now as feeling left out 
My boss and two others know in work because of the time off and my inlaws know    Wanted to keep it a secret but my mother in law was staying with us at the time and saw a letter.  

Im trying to up my protein at the mo, iVe just made a lasagne with chicken instead of mince. Bet DH wont like it


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi jo, how you feeling lovely? Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

When's ya BL Hun? I'm sure it'll fly by for you.... Chicken lasagne sounds lush, I love lasagne, gonna have to try that one, if DH don't want it I will


----------



## jo1985

Hi leighsa I'm k starting to the kids told their teacher today and she sd congrats to me wen picked them up felt surreal . Downstairs feels funny strange feeling and low down belly feels like dtreching pains not af nauseas but b worth it hun xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Oh hun, you make sure those kids ya look after take care of you.... Lol.... Xxx


----------



## wales06

BL on the 7 feb x


----------



## Boomania

Hey Wales: not long now for your baseline it'll soon be here it'll go a lot faster than the 2ww I can tell you! Had some real melt down moments, but if it's meant to be then it will show a BFP on OTD! 

Jo: bet your on cloud nine!! Take it easy though!! 

Hello to all you lovely ladies on here, there's trillions of us it's hard to keep up! Who am I again?

Boo. Wishing us all miracles. Xxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Wales... 7th feb be ere before a know it hun.... Gd luck n fingers crossed ya can start stimming. 


Boom. Lol.... Hey. X


----------



## newmum

Hello all

Been away for the big 40 with my amazing husband had a wonderful time and escaped for 24 hours. He bought me an eternity ring its soooo lush

Ness brill news. Pupo.. how you getting on in the 2ww?

Jo I know I have said before but congratulations again..is it sinking in yet?

x x


----------



## Boomania

NM2B: sounds like you had a fab weekend. It'll do you good. Did you enjoy Oliver!

I bet the ring is gorgeous! Lucky you!

Welcome back!

Boo xxxx


----------



## newmum

Hey Boo how you coping with the 2ww? feel any different at all.. 

Oliver was great, really enjoyed it, fab cast. Neil Morrisy was excellent I thought, and Nancy amazing.

Yeah the break has done me and DH good feel refreshed and looking forward to baseline scan

x x


----------



## Boomania

Glad the weekend has done you the world of good. You'll be all geared up for baseline now!

As for me: no symptoms whatsoever. I've had melt down moments, positive moments, dark moments you name it! This 2ww is bonkers!  I'll be glad to be back in work!

Boo xxxXxxx


----------



## newmum

Boo a mixture of emotions, it will all be worth it in the end. bet you are the daytime tv queen lol

Did you take holidays from work or sick, I am not sure what to do? I was thinking of taking the time off from ET if we get that far, is that what you did?

x x


----------



## jo1985

ah boom stay sain hun i got a admit i was glad to be in work as kept me busy . 
nm2b glad u enjoyed the break hun . 

hope everyone is ok . wow the snow tonihgt caused havoc getting home 1 1/2 to do 20 mins journey was not impressed siitng in car that long lol xxx


----------



## Boomania

Ain't seen a sniff of snow where I live! :-(

NM2B: I'm lucky as my boss is my partner!! Originally he said I could be off until monday (last mon) after my ET on thurs, then Debbie the nurse said at least 7 days rest! So he gave me this week off. !!! Though part of me wished I went to work. Four walls ain't good! The clinic originally Offered a letter to give employers for time off so maybe you could do that? Xxx


----------



## newmum

No snow here in Cardiff either  

Thats handy having your boss as your partner. Last treatment I went back to work in my second week of the wait but found it hard to cope with so took the rest of the time off, found it difficult to do my job with more important things on my mind. My team didn't know and I spend all day running around answering there questions, listening to them moan anout really minor things etc etc and it did my head on lol I guess its different for everyone though

A friend of mine who does the same job took time off in her treatment and is now pregnant with twins. But then hey look at Jo, she worked and is preggers   Guess you have to do what you think and feel is right for you

Not long for you now

x x


----------



## jo1985

Yip girls after et we went to Asda shopping then went work monday morning , nothing u do will affect it sticling I carried the baby all the way thro 2ww . But ur all going to get bfp


----------



## newmum

yeah your right Jo.. I LOVE your attitude


----------



## skyblu

CONGRATULATIONS JO          

        YOU MUST BE ON CLOUD NINE, YOU WILL DEFO BE A BLUSHING BRIDE NOW.LOL
      
        SKYBLU.XXXX


----------



## jo1985

Thanks sky blue better still get in dress or be walking down aisle naked LOL . Things r going gd with u hun I c sibling group amazing all the luck in world u deserve it x 
Kids in work make me laugh keep asking me is it boy or girl I'm like don't know she says cum on can tell us LOL bless she s 5 ha ha.


----------



## jo1985

Went to clinic today to get more cyclogest jodie left presciption for me for 4 wks .


----------



## wales06

does it take you long to get to the clinic from homw jo?

Im ajust over an hour away


----------



## jo1985

Wales bout 40 mins hun x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Wales not long now for baseline! Ammie hope Jabs are going well. Kara hope you feeling a bit better , the new haircut is lovely! Hope everyone is ok.  AFM I am feeling a lot better in myself and I seem to be healing nicely. I e mailed Mr G earlier asking him a few things in relation to what he advised me after surgery as I cant remember!!! Hopefully he will have the time to reply. I am prob going back to work wed, although they are excellent I dont want to take the mickey as I will want time off for treatment etc. DH is off mon and tues also so we may go to cardiff for look around and a few hrs out build my strength up slowly!!. Have a lovely wkend all. xxxx


----------



## Boomania

Well ladies it's all over for me I'm afraid, AF paid an early visit this afternoon. Spent a few hours crying. Totally gutted. 

But there's still a lot of you ladies due to test over the next days/weeks so bring us good news with BFP's.

Thanks for all your support over the past few weeks. You've all been amazing. 

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - oh Hun, I'm so sorry. It's ok to cry away so you can later pick yourself up and plan the way forward. Thinking of you and sending massive hugs xxx


----------



## Boomania

Thanks Mrs.T. Xxxxx just feel numb now......well apart from the massive AF pains obviously. Hope you are well and best of luck with your journey.   

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## newmum

Boo just read you news, hugs to you and I hope you are taking it easy, cry it all out so sad for you and DH x x


----------



## Boomania

Thanks NM2B. Good luck on your tx. Who knows maybe one day we will make it to the pregnancy threads! 

Boo xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Boo just read ur post and hun I'm soo sorry to hear it. Thinking off u and wishing u all the best for what ever u decide to do tx wise Xx


----------



## kara76

Boo so sorry to read your news. I assume you have done a test? Even with af you need to test. As if they don't like to torture us enough eh


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boo. Big hugs Hun, posted to uou on other thread too. 


Jo. I was at clinic today, picking up more gestone, also took cards n 3 boxes off chocolates in for:
Jodie... Just cause she such a lovely person n always so friendly
Rachel. Cause she was brilliant with me at EC
Debbie... For being there for me n always calling me at night to see how I'm getting on.


OTD Wednesday, think I already know result so just wanna finalise it now. Plan to go stay with MIL in Bahrain for tx as will only cost me £2400 all in, incl. med's. 


Xx


----------



## Boomania

Thanks for your support ladies. Lots of luck to you all on your journeys. 
Not done a test yet as not baught one!! But will do one for next Friday OTD. 

Not sure I've got any tears left!!  

Period pains are really bad so know its for real.

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Boo how many days post ec are you?


----------



## Boomania

Kara: 8 days. ET was last Thursday (19th). Xx


----------



## kara76

Could be implantation hun, 8 days post ec is really very early to get af. I hope it stops


----------



## Boomania

Comforting words Kara, if it wasn't for the bleeding and huge cramps I'd agree with you 100%. But I guess it's 50/50. Xxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Kara and Boo, thats exactly what I'm thinking? it's a bit early. That's what Debs did say any bleeding could still be BFP so you must test on your date hun. Sending you big hugs xxxx


----------



## kara76

Boo did u have a day 3 or blastocyst et? Is it flow like an af


----------



## wales06

Sorry to hear your news Boo,  from what Kara says there could still be a little bit of hope hun.  I feel for you hun u take care. Xx


----------



## Boomania

Kara: day 3 transfer. Only slight bleeding at mo, well not as much as as AF yet but enough and the pains are quite sharp and well just like my normal AF. 

Wales: thanks girly. I guess deep down there's always that glimmer of hope. Xxxx

Ness: I agree it's early. Though my last period was on 31st dec. hopefully I'm wrong and all this is just a mini nightmare and that when I awake the feeling will be gone. Xxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boo I started eith 2 red spots n brown discharge 7 dpt then 8 dpt started bleeding quite heavy, not too heavy but easy enough, I bled for two n a half days Hun, it's stopped. I'm now 11dpt n OTD is next Wednesday. Don't give up lovely it's still early days & remember lots people ave bleeds wether it be heavy or not during early pregnancy. Keep strong n don't think it's over....


----------



## kara76

With ivf it all takes over from your natural cycle especially if your down reg. A general rule of thumb is af due 14 to 16 days from ovulation which is ec

Boo hun cramps really mean nothing as a lot of ladies get like this around implantation. Hope the bleeding stops


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boo if ya taking cyclogest it relaxes the muscles making uou feel pains, twinges etc a lot more than ya normally would, I'm sure you'll be fine lovely.....n


----------



## kara76

Cylogest certainly does cause tummy pains, horrid stuff


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Here's to boo.


----------



## Boomania

Bloody hell who needs doctors with you two on here!! Your fab!

Didn't down reg Kara, had antagonist cycle. Unsure if that makes a difference?

Will monitor myself and live on hope until test day. Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - sounds like its too early to think its all over then. Keep us posted, really hope it stops for you


----------



## jo1985

i agree with the cyclogest horrid just picked up another 4 weeks supply booo that make s it nearly 7 weeks or soo ahhh x

boo dont give up yet hun as others have sd cud be impalntation many have bleed and gone on to have sucessful pregnancies . we are all rooting for u hun hang on in there xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boom, I've been exactly the same since my two and a half day bleed, been feeling its all over but believe me Hun its not...
I know how ya feeling I was feeling gutted for days but I'm now excited agsin for OTD, just keep thinking of all the women who bleed during early pg it's do so common.


Ok..... You've got an hour to absorb all this info then we wanna be seeing all tha PMA      , lol.... Deal?


----------



## kara76

Not really boo as ovulation is still ec. I found the cyclogest always upset my tummy especially if I used back door.


----------



## Nessybaby

Boo, please listen to all the other ladies, I know it's hard, but it's not over until you do your OTD. I hear alot of ladies get spotting or bleeding during pregnancy.      

I'm getting lower twinges and pulling pains down my lower tummy, off and on all day..I'm cyclogest 400mg. once a day, if spotting occurs, I've been told to take use 2 in a day. I told my mate and she thinks it's part of pregnacy, but surely it's far too early to say that aint it? Also my nipples are so tender and sore, which I've never had in my life! (sorry, tmi)  I'm constantly on knicker watch!    I just hope this isn't the start of AF coming. I had IUI on wed...only 2  full days have passed. Am I being a little cautious? this 2ww is bonkers! 

I'll do personals tomorrow when I have all day to write  

love and baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## jo1985

nessy im on cyclogest 400 x2 a day. i had and still have sore nipples which never have had boobs went from sore t more like heavy and puling streching pains rather than af type pains from bought 4dpt so sounding gd hun xxx jojo xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I hsd sore nipples too from stimming til 7dpt, not sure if it's suprecur related as lots of girls I know get it during stimming. Xx


----------



## wales06

Come on Boo were all behind u. Lift those spirits girl (not literaly)  xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Boomania - I'm doing the running man dance, the little box, big box hand routine and waving my hands in the air for you right now.........  PMA hun,    
It's not over yet. no, I won't let it hun. OTD soon, then you will see. hugs


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Nessybaby:     We gotta ** page running now if ya interested. 
How ya feeling Hun?


----------



## Nessybaby

Hey Leighsa.... yes I'm very interested in **, that would be great. How do I join? I mean, I'm on there lol, but whats the group called? Please let me know. 
I'm feeling weird. Does that sound mad? I mean, I don't know what to think...twinges, cramps, feeling strange, Very tired and sore boobies lol. It's a long shot too as I only had one follie stimmed up to the max at 20mm and then IUI at last min decision rather than ec for ICSI. So all a bit up and down atm. 
How are you feeling? I see your on the 2ww aswell and have had bleeding. I hope all is ok now 
hugs ness xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi ness what's ya ** name I'll find you n add you.... Oh hunny I'm sure it's just the drugs making you feel all of it more than you normall would, you'll be fine Hun, sounds like gd signs to me. Yeh had a bleed for two n half days after spotting n brown discharge was heartbroken but fine now, my OTD is 1st x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ness. I've PM'D you the link... X


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

http://www.********.com/groups/175588842545169/175728909197829/?notif_t=like

New ** page.... Totally annonymous if anybody wants to join...


----------



## Boomania

Well girls you've cheered me up no end with your positive words and experiences I wanna hug you all . Your right I shouldn't back down until I'm a fat lady and I'm singing.....or is it the fat lady sings? Anyway, I'm currently neither fat nor can I sing. You girls have made me well up reading your positive remarks and I thank you. I'm going to listen to you all ok. 

Ness: sounds to me as if your having a bloody disco with all that dancing!!  
You've inspired me to do the conga! 

You girls/ladies/lasses are all wonderful. 

Will keep you up to date and will give PMA another go! 

Love and luck to you all,

Boo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Oh hunny, loving the new you & ya PMA.... Gd to see uou back in board.... We are all always here for you Hun, never forget that.... Xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

That's my Boo! conga sounds good. PMA all the way yeeeeeehaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Boomania

Just an update on yesterday's saga. Well, I'm bleeding heavily now, really bad headache, period pains from hell and in the words of Dragons Den "I'm out!".

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## becci1810

thinkin of u boo xxx (((hugs)))


----------



## Boomania

Just tried ringing ivf Wales on the nurses/scans number, allthough there was no answer (will try again later), but before I do, anyone know if there's anyone there on weekends?? Or if there's a different number I should try? It's just I would like a nurses advice just in case they advise me to get an extra med or something, don't wanna wait until Monday and maybe they'd say I should've told them sooner so they could've done this or that etc. they'll probably agree that it's a period though. I'm still inserting the cyclogest of course, but my (.)(.) have no soreness at all now, back to normal. I usually get sore (.)(.) prior to period and as soon as It starts the feeling disappears. Xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Boo they are only there for et so call emergency number and someone will call u back. The emergency number should be on your daily planner


----------



## Boomania

Thanks Kara. I did leave my name and number on the answer machine but will try the emergency number. Xxxxxx


----------



## Boomania

Just got through to a bird who was clearly miffed I interrupted her morning coffee break!!! Told her what I was experiencing (she isn't a nurse just a desky), she then went to a doctor to ask. The only advice was that if I'm bleeding extremely heavy and clots etc to go to my nearest A&E, but to carry on with my prescribed meds (which is just cyclogest....which I'll continue with anyway). And that's it really. Not that I was expecting too much but I feel better for ringing. 

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boo. Call Debbie on the emergency number, she's great & very helpful 07932 330978 xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boom, oh Hun sty to hear about the desky..some people huh. If ever you want advice come on here we are all medically professional, lol.... Don't know if this helps Hun but when I started bleeding on cyclogest, I was taking 2 a day morning and night, 400mg. Thry yold me yo up dose & to take 3 a day.... It won't harm you but will only do you good.... Gives you enough orogestetone just incase there isn't enough in ya body, they should if yold you thst....
Try take 1 extra each day Hun x


----------



## Boomania

Cheers Leighsa. I might ring the mobile later. If not see how it goes until Monday. I did think of upping the cyclogest, might try that, see of it helps. Thanks for advice. 

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Boo I wud call as the advice u were given is poor. Debs will help


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hun call the number today, honestly Debbie doesn't mind, she's fab, I've spoken to her lads she's even called me yo see how I'm doing.. At least tha way she can advice n reassure you, let me know how you get on hun x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Question.
I'm 12dpt, do you think it's ok to do some hoovering now?


----------



## wales06

Boo, think you should try calling Deb's it will put your mind at rest.   

Queen B  i don't know, but if it was me i'd make the other half do it. Drag it out as long as you can


----------



## wales06

Just tried the ******** link and could'nt get on will try again soon. xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Wales, DH gone to work today n can't bare all the bits on carpet, lol.. Think I'll just leave it.... Driving me mad.
The link is private Hun n nobody can access it I'd have yo add you, but you'd need to be on my ** friend list....pm me a link to your ** profile n I'll add you x


----------



## Nessybaby

Leighsa,
same for me, I tried all night to add you to my **. I tried and tried to use the link for the **  you gave me to add the group aswell and didn't get anywhere. I went on your profile page, but there isn't anywhere I can add you as my friend, so I just messaged you hun. 

leave the crumbs....My carpet is starting to look shabby and it's slowly driving me nuts too! The hoover is heavy and upstairs, so it can stay there for now. DP is in work until 9pm. I think I'll take a slow walk into town and forget about all the housework! lol

Boo Try and speak with Debs. Hugs to you hun. xxx


----------



## wales06

Good advice Ness,  my DH is a plasterer and i can't train him to strip off outside.  I don't know why he's reluctant  
So my floor needs cleaning every morn and night. He's gonna have his work cut out when im on 2ww


----------



## becci1810

hiya leighsa, could u add me onto ur ** group too please. becci harris on **, my pic is of my in the pool on holiday, thank u xxx


----------



## Boomania

Just spoke to Deb (thanks ladies ,She has told me have an extra pessary (3 instead of 2) over the weekend, if still the same to go to Heath on Monday for a blood test (or Wednesday) but she will ring me Monday to see how I am anyway. At least got more sense from her. I'm back in work Monday so might have to skive off for a bit!! Oh dear! 

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - glad you spoke to Debbie. Hope the extra cyclogest does the trick. Don't worry about work - this is far more important x


----------



## Boomania

How are you Mrs. Thomas ? Hope you are well today. 

Just off to Hobby craft if I can find it!! For some fresh air. Promised my brother I would make him a model Citroen garage! Why do I offer to do these things!?  at least it'll keep me busy!

Have a lovely weekend everyone.   

Boo xxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boom. Fab you've spoken to Debbie Hun, try rest up lovely n take it easy, x


Becci, I've pm you a link to my profile, you will need to add me as I can't find you hun


----------



## binkyboo

Boo, hope you are ok hun, I have everything crossed for you. xxxxxxxx
Leighsa can you add me please? I will pm you now!!. Thanks. xxxxx


----------



## newmum

Wow its gone all busy

Boo glad you got that advice from Debs, take some more time off work I am sure your other half won't mind. 

Leighsa: can I join ******** also, I will message you my details. Ste away from the hoover, I am sure it can wait till hubby comes home

Hi everyone else have a nice weekend

x x


----------



## Boomania

Thanks lasses. Just had an hour out of the house in my Boo mobile. Will go to clinic first thing really early on Monday, to be honest I'd rather be back in work to lee my mind busy. Being stuck in here for 9 days so far has cracked me up! 

Thanks for all your wonderful messages and advice, your all angels.

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Boo deffo glad u spoke to debs. Get your butt down there monday for a blood test


----------



## newmum

Hi just a quick question, how do you add the ticker to your signature??

I have been able to create onebut how do I attach to my signature?


----------



## ammiebabes1920

boo!! sorry to hear hun hope the bleed stops and things turn out well xxxx

leighsa can you add me to ******** to plz hun its annie hiscox pictures of a group of us in camaflage on a tank x cheers hun

queenb hope things are good for you keep up the positive thinking 

hey becci how are you hun 

jo how you doing hun xx


----------



## jo1985

Boo hope taking the extra cyclogest helps get to hosp for bloods asap monday .. all the best hunny.
Ammie hi hun I'm ok thanks hun still poas LOL but starting to believe it Xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Evening all, 
Boo, glad you've had some advice off Debs and you can now try and relax hun. I know it must be hard. hugs xx
Jo- hows it going? has BFP finally sunk in yet? x
newmum2be - i made a ticker too, but can't attach it neither (more to the point, I don't know how to lol )
Leighsa - we all want to get on the ** page but all having trouble getting onto it. please add me hun if you can x Hope all is well?
Hoover has stayed put I hope! crumbs and plaster galore eh ladies? ha ha.....
ATM- Im getting cramps and stabbing pains off and on. Today I had to run to the nearest loo when I was out and about shopping. I came all over light headed and thought I was gona throw up. The sense of neausous feeling was immense! Surely it's far too early? Now is that a sign or am I just being a drama queen?!* I feel fine now. 
2 ww bonkers!  

hope everyone is well and PMA all around xxx


----------



## kara76

Ladies regarding your ticker go into profile and then copy and paste the ticker address into the box provided


----------



## newmum

Hey Nessy

I used the below to add my ticker eventualy!! loads of bload and sweat later lol 

you can get a ticker from http://lilypie.com/ and copy and paste it into your signature box near the bottom of the page on your profile (go to account profile info first on the left) Hope this helps If you need any more info just shout x

(There are a lot of us struggling with tickers, but saving your ticker from Lilypie as "PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code" instead of HTML code seems to work)

Check me out with my ticker and photo I feel like a proper ff now lol

x x


----------



## Nessybaby

can anyone put my mind at rest please?

Does everyone who is going through the 2ww have light bleeding? I haven't had any bleeding/spotting and I've read that if you have spotting this means it can be implantation? I'm a little worried now as I haven't had neither, I'm on 3 days past IUI (on wed 25th) now on my 2ww. cheers 

thanks Ness x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ness - not everyone gets bleeding/spotting so try not to worry. The 2ww does drive you bonkers!


----------



## kara76

Ness don't worry. 3 days post iui implantation is a while off yet and most important not everyone has implantation bleeding. I've been pg 3 times and never had it


----------



## Nessybaby

Kara & Mrs.T 
  Thanks ladies. I am going bonkers for sure.    Your reassurance about the bleeding has made me calm down. I think I have to stop reading the www about symptoms! 
and relax...........


----------



## Jule

Ness I've had 3 pregnancies and never had implantation bleeding.I've never had spotting thru the 2ww.try not to worry its horrible the 2 ww and makes your mind think strange things.it was always the longest2 weeks of my life but there no stopping time and it will keep moving and u will eventually get to test date.good luck xx


----------



## trickynic

Just popping on to say that my friend and I were pregnant at exactly the same time and both had an implantation bleed at 7 weeks. Luckily mine was the day before my 7 week scan so didn't have to wait too long to find out if everything was ok


----------



## Boomania

The bleeding from yesterday kinda stopped thankfully and was rather brown than red which I took as a good sign, but during the night I was awaken by an orgasm (TMI) for no reason. I had cramps afterwards and this morning upon waking I thought I wanted to have a poo (TMI again!!!!) but instead blood just drained from me (Triple TMI!!), proper red this time and now I have severe cramping and feel all periody. I will still go for my blood test tomorrow just to put myself out of my misery rather than wait until Friday. I don't hold out any hope now as the bleeding is full on like AF. 

Sorry for the down message (again). 

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Oh Boo, you really are going through it hun,  Im sending you lots of hugs


----------



## wales06

Just a quick question.  I spoke to Jodie the other night and asked about what if my af does'nt come for BL as the zoladex stops them and she said it's fine.  But did'nt ask what if it does come and comes a wk early.  I got quite bad AF pains and my BL is'nt till 7/2 (a wk tues).  Anyone got any ideas.


----------



## kara76

Wales when does ur zoladex run out as such? U might need a baseline earlier if af comes

Boo I am sorry hun.


----------



## wales06

Got my next one on the 31/1.  x


----------



## kara76

I would call for advice if I were u


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - I am so sorry, big hugs x


----------



## wales06

ok thanks kara,  hope your well xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Boo  

Again hun, I know I've already posted but I'm so sorry luvly, I'm reading your posts and your really going through the mill atm.  
You prob don't feel like dancing but this may help you feel better. I'm doing this for you right now : 

Ag-a-doo-doo-doo, push pineapple, shake the tree
Aga-doo-doo-doo, push pineapple, grind coffee
To the left, to the right, jump up and down and to the knees
Come and dance every night, sing with a hula melody 
  

I'm still being positive and thinking of you xxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

wales06 i was thinking the same question as she did say not to go in if it didnt come but i was wondering if it came earlier what would i do i dont know what numbers to contcat them on tho xxxx


----------



## Boomania

Hee-Hee! Thanks Nessy!! Your as mad as me! Hope you are wearing your Bermuda shorts whilst dancing to that!

As for me, I'm allowed to breakdance now as I ain't gotta worry about anything. I'm doing the caterpillar, windmill, breakdance boogie!

Best of luck to those of you on 2ww. And congrats on those big humongous pregnancies. Also to those like me who's journey this time has ended, I feel your pain. Xxxxx

Might need some bubbles blown my way to cheer me up some more.
Boo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Boo....I've blown you lots of bubbles xxx hope your ok


----------



## Boomania

Cheers Nessy, I can float on them bubbles!
You Ok today?
I'm feeling down obviously and suffering with AF. DF has gone golfing I'm waiting for the sainsburys home delivery to arrive, yet realised a moment ago I forgot to order a leek as I'm cooking chicken and leek bake tonight! So will have to go to sainsburys to get a bloody leek!! Grrr! What am I like!

Sensing DF's disappointment is the hardest thing. He was positive from the moment of EC, whereas I was up and down emotionally, positive one minute, negative the next. He's been a tower of strength throughout, but I didn't want him getting his hopes up too much which I know he did. That's the hard part. People sympathise with us girls (family, friends, colleagues all hug us and ask how we are and the men are supposed to just get on with it, but they feel it too).

I'll stop rambling, amazing what you can write waiting for the sainsburys delivery!

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## trickynic

Boo I don't want to get your hopes up but I was woken up by the big O every night during the 2ww! I was so worried that it would make the embryos fall out! lol.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boom, sounds like you going through exactly same as me a few days ago... Except I hadn't had the privilege of a random orgasm   since I stopped bleeding & after bleeding for almost three days I'm still getting few bits of brown discharge on n off.... Sending u huge    Hun n try to relax n take ya mind of it.... Xxxx


----------



## Boomania

Trickynic and leighsa, the orgasm bit was ok (allthough made me worry) it was what followed afterwards. 
Anyhow, got blood test tomoz. Once it's officially confirmed I can put this behind me and crack on with a future tx. Plus, I'll be able to have a glass of wine next weekend!! If not before!  

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boo. Gd yo hear ya looking forward to future tx although, it's not over for you Hun xxx


----------



## Boomania

xxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boo. Xxx thinking of you Hun. Xxx keep me posted xxx


----------



## newmum

Just blown some bubbles for you both Boo and Leighsa, thinking of you and lenty of    

Leighsa did you manage to find me on ********?

Wales I am sure Debbie said if my AF comes early to call the clinic, I was wondering the same

AF came for me today so I am on track to start my norethisterone on day 21 and countdown to baseline scan has officially began! ticker and all lol.. Is this the same as zoladex?

Catch you all later I am in the middle of cooking a lovely roast dinner, yummy! 

x x


----------



## becci1810

hiya girls, hope ur all havin a lovely sunday. just a quick question....
i cycled last year may/june, i rang up a couple of weeks back and they said i will b called up for treatment planning in march. i know a few of u who have had/having treatment at the moment had ur appointments a few weeks in advance.just wondering if any1 has had a treatment planin app for march time yet? i seem to b able to relax alot more when i have that date set!!!! xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies hope ur all ok boo and leighsa thinking off u both x 
Hope u ve all had a lovely day. sundays r. Busy for me visiting families etc Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Newmum. Thx for bubbles Hun, I pm you yesterday to say I couldn't find you but I also sent you a link to my profile, did you not get it Hun?


Jo. Thx lovely. Xxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi all, 
newmum2be.... I still can't upload a ticker from lilypie. Oh techno eh?  
I see by your signature your on DHEA. This is my next port of call, take for 3 months whilst waiting for next tx if this IUI doesn't work this time around. Low amh Bahhhhhh! It's an age thing I keep getting told  
Are you currently taking DHEA? you suffering any side effects? As Debs did warn me of thinning hair, spots and moodyness     but I'll give anything a try!

anyone who would like me as a 'friend' on f/book just message me on here to keep privacy. It's nice to have support and get to know who your actually talking too!  
But there is one rule - No mention of TX at all on  f/b Walls. Just a privacy thing I got respect for other peoples walls and not everyone knows about tx etc....... I hope you agree the same xx  

well day 4 of 2ww out of the way. (5 including actual day of IUI) I hope my 'Chesney' is getting jiggy with the 1 million little ravers   no symptoms today, just mega tired!  

hugs to all...POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE all the way!    
Ness


----------



## kara76

Ness add me kara ellard was chwistek.if you want that is lol and anyone else.


----------



## newmum

Hey Jo thats what Sundays where made for

leighsa no I haven't had a message from you or a link?? your welcome for the bubbles

Hey Nessy, try saving your ticker with the web site which isn't HTML? if that makes sense. I am not very techy either lol but it worked for me. Nice profile picture.

Yes I am on DHEA and also loads of other vitamins.. I am sure I rattle when I walk lol.. No side effects for me, I have alot of hair with my thick afro hair and haven't noticed any thinning. I am hoping the DHEA will help me to produce more eggs, I think the minimum time to take them is 3 months, I would have been taking them for a little less than this by the time my tx starts so a bit worried if they will work. But hey you give anything a try. I wish I was offered IUI in our first cycle only heard about it through you. I agree about ******** and the walls etc, not everyone knows about my tx and especially noisy work colleagues I wouldn't want to find out  

heres to Chesney the one and only nobody I would rather be.. use to love that song  

x x


----------



## Nessybaby

newmum2be....
Thanks hun, I shall try and add a ticker. Face book has been a pain for finding people. how hard can it be?   I'm defo going to try DHEA next time as recommended by Debs. Cause ladies our 'age' don't have many eggies lol


----------



## Nessybaby

Kara I got you hun! I love your profile pic too   yey


----------



## binkyboo

Ness I have just added you,  x


----------



## kara76

aww thanks ness. I'm gona have a nosy through your piccies later . Duno why thought u would be blonde lol


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls


Can I ust remind you that this is a public forum and info can be searched/quoted on Google Searches, so you might want to go back and amend your posts or use PM system if you are worried about people finding you


----------



## Nessybaby

Thanks Shellebell I've ammended and thanks for the tip! opps!  2ww stupidness has kicked in!  
Kara - Blonde? Ha ha, so funny. Welcome to have a nosy at my pics. x

Binkyboo- No, nothing on my ** for a request from you hun?


----------



## newmum

Kara I have just sent you a friend request

Nessy just IM you 

x x


----------



## josiejo

OMG, only been away a few days and I have loads of pages to catch up on.

Will read properly later but just wanted to send best wishes to Boo and Leighsa, I really hope that the bleeds are a good sign. 2ww is bad enough with out the added stress of a bleed.

What is the link for the new ******** group?

Hope you all had a great weekend, will catch up properly tomorrow 

xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Aww thx Jodie, you won't be and too add yourself Hun, I'll add you if you send me a ** request, here's a link to my profile, you will need to sign in again.

http://m.********.com/profile.php?id=1086493027&_rdr

/links
this is a link to the mobile site, not direct to ******** main site, which is why you may be having issues getting to the right profile page


----------



## Boomania

Leighsa and Ness, just made ******** requests to ya. Xxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Thinking about you this morning boo  lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## jo1985

Hugs to u all . thinking off everyone hoping u all get ur bfp..


----------



## wales06

Morning Jo hope your feeling ok, has your sickness past or still with you.?


----------



## jo1985

Wales hi hun some days better than others hun. But b worth it for bubs x


----------



## josiejo

Jo, it will be the only time you will be happy to be feeling sick lol How are you feeling? 


Boo, best of luck for today


Leighsa, I have sent request to you.


We are nervously awaiting on an announcement from the company DH freelances for, it is looking highly likely that they will be going bankrupt with in the next 10 days. Gutted for a number of reasons but especially as it means we will have to dip further into our savings/ivf pot. Life is certainly testing us that is for sure.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

For me, 14dpt.. OTD 1st (16dpt)


----------



## jo1985

Hugs to u leighsa relly was hoping for a bfp got u hugs hun Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Thx jo, it wha I expected so Im fine, kinda got sed to it ladt week.... Hope your ok Hun n looking after you n baby


----------



## jo1985

Yeah I'm ok thanks hunny tryin to take it easy planning my hen party atm as had to cancel other one was weekend to bristol drinking lol Xx bk in for fu in clinic discuss ur cycle xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

That's gd hun.... Lol at having to change ya hen party, all worth it though huh.... Wha was tha last sentence Hun?


----------



## jo1985

Leighsa yeah LOL at changi.g hen having pamper party now . Book in for follow up with clinic discuss y bleeding early Xx.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I ant call them today as OTD is Wednesday n they just tell me to wait til then, although I've had 2 negative tests


----------



## Boomania

Don't give up just yet is what you say to me Leighsa! Two more days til test date for you.


----------



## wales06

Sorry to hear about your bfn Leighsa, just have to see what they say and stay positive for next tx hun.  Big hugs


----------



## kara76

Boo did u go for bloods? Whens the results due? Wot bloods did they do

Leigshen the result today is right hun and clinic wouldn't tell u off for testing


----------



## Boomania

Bloods were for a pregnancy test Kara. Still gotta do my HPT on Friday though. 
Xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

I know that one, just wondering about progrestrone although probably pointless as u are on the cylogest


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Kara. That's wha I thought hun, there's jo way 1dpt can be too early, when I called them the other day they sounds a bit off with me for testing n told me to test on 1st, I wanna cll them but they will to tell e the same thing. X


----------



## josiejo

Leighsa, it maybe is worth calling, they do get us to test 2 days later than a lot of other clinics anyway. Maybe just ask to speak to Debbie or Jodie as they are always supportive and helpful. I always find having the follow up booked helps getting to grips with a bfn.


Boo when do you get the results from the bloods?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jodie, I really want to but Jodie specifically told me to test 1st no earlier. X


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Have just spoke to Debbie, follow up booked for march 12th... Here goes to another wait... It seems there's far too many waits.... 


Just wondering, as not sure with this clinic but if I were to egg share how many eggs do you need to be able to produce as I thought you'd need at least 10 n I never produce that much... Do I gave to pay for egg share?


----------



## josiejo

Glad you called them and have your appointment in place.


Can't help you on the egg share but have a look at the CRGW website it looks like treatment would be free. They are offering a free consultation and blood tests for people interested in egg sharing. Also if you were to go there, the wait would be a lot less than at IVF Wales.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Aww thx Hun, I'm on the site now... Gonna call them to enquire further  xxx thx for the info hun


----------



## ammiebabes1920

leighsa hun glad you got the follow up booked in now it is such a long wait for everything tho isnt it. let us know what they say on the egg share as i am interested in that to xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ammie. Just spoke to them they said if you donate then you get free tx.... I can't as I have low AMH, they want 15 n mine was 11.4 over a year ago, also the mst eggs I've ever produced is 6 of which 4 fertilsed & is not enough to egg share... Give them a call Hun 01443 443999 xxx


----------



## josiejo

Sorry to hear you won't be able to egg share, it has never been an option for me as I have an autoimmune disease that can be hereditary, plus I am too old now.
It is really unfair that we have to pay to have something that so many others get easily, we were lucky that my inlaws paid for a majority of the paid cycle we had. We are considering getting a credit card that has an interest free deal on purchases or even a loan if the donor IUI turns out to not be an option or doesn't work.


You going to spoil yourself this evening?


----------



## Boomania

Leighsa: sorry to hear about your negative test and not being able to egg share. Deb worked at the crmw. It's good you've got your planning appointment all sorted. It'll give you something to look forward to.....not sure that's the correct term, but you know what I mean, to get you back on this journey. Keep that pretty head of yours high. If you have a bleeding pattern, maybe they can now look into trying to prevent it next time by giving you something. Xxxxxxx

How's all you girls on here this evening. Hope you've all kept yourselves warm in this cold weather!

Boo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Leighsa keep your chin up hun you'll get there some how im sure.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Leighsa - sorry to hear your news, glad you've got your follow up booked - I'm always much better with a plan

Boo - hope you are doing ok, did you get your results today?


----------



## wales06

Im struggling with the ******** thing i only know who the obvious ones are.  ie ammiebabes, jo and ness, boo and queen b as for the others i just dont have a clue    oh and kara


----------



## Boomania

Hello Mrs.T and everyone else who's asking about my test results. Yep I got the results at about 2:45pm.

Boo xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

What were they then Hun?


----------



## josiejo

Wales, I put a post with my FF user name, I'm another Jo. I have no idea who anyone is either lol


Boo, what did they say?


Mrs T how are you?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi JosieJo, Im fed up of waiting for AF, Grr!


----------



## josiejo

Grrr to the witch still no being here. Can the clinic not offer you something to bring it on? No idea if that is possible but I am sure I have seen someone on here talking about it.


I am banished to the hall right now as I have hair dye on, I am a bit of a disaster area with it, even managed to get some on the dog once lol


----------



## newmum

I'm getting really confused with ******** also   lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - I have emailed the clinic as I wasn't able to get to the phone today so I will see what they advise. I'm getting very annoyed now! Lol at the hair dye


----------



## jo1985

Ladies most off the girlies on face book are from December dreamers January believes cycles buddy thread or fron January 2ww but still nice to chat to people going thro tx. 
Mrs t  can't they give u norethisterone I was perceived it to bring af on.if didn't arrive before Xmas box still ere unopened LOL . How r u anyhow hun besides waiting fir the witch x


----------



## Boomania

Well the results say I have a  !!!!
However I still gotta test on Friday at home. I'm part excited obviously, but very anxious as anything could happen, plus the bleeding I had.

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo that's brilliant news, what was your level?

Jo - I still have some norethisterone left from last cycle, I'm waiting to see what the clinic want me to do. I'm ok, just fed up and want my snow babies to come home!


----------



## josiejo

Wooo Boo, that is fantastic news. I thought it was going to be good news when you kept us waiting lol.


----------



## Boomania

Thanks Mrs.T and Josie. I find it hard to express BFP's on here when some get BFN. My level was 1.9. Though they prefer 5(!!!!). Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - that's understandable but BFP's give people hope too. Are you getting your bloods repeated? x


----------



## jo1985

Boo fab news hun .
Mrs t don't blame u wanting ur snow babies bk where they belong Xx


----------



## Boomania

No, was just told to do my HPT on Friday and book scan for 3 weeks. Deb said the bleed could've been a loss of one of the embryos? As I say, I might ask if I can do a blood test again even if it's next week just to check the levels. I'd rather them increase than decrease obviously. Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - I would definately ask for another blood test, waiting 3 weeks after your bleed will be like torture for you. Tell them you need the reassurance, they usually repeat bloods 48 hours apart to check the levels are at least doubling.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boo. Omg Hun I am so so excited for you, just wanna scream with joy for you, genuinley pleased you so deserve this... Huge congratulations lovely.


----------



## wales06

Mrs T  they told me i could get something to bring it on if needed as the zoladex stops my af.


----------



## Boomania

Thanks Leighsa. I appreciate how tough it is to congratulate someone when you've had bad news yourself. 

Thanks Jo. Early days yet, so not getting too excited. Only time will tell. Xxxxx

Mrs. T, I will ask for another bloods. Maybe ring prior to picking up pressaries and ask for a quick blood check if they allow. I'm sure they will. Pray to god it will be higher of course. Xxxx

Boo xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Boo how many days post ec are you? 

Just a quick post as I'm out in the snow

Oh mrs t naughtie af


----------



## Boomania

Post EC I'm 14 days. POst ET I'm 11 days. Xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Boo. Its really not difficult hun, I get so excited to see n hear of all ya BFP as I know how difficult it is with tx n wanting something so much, put my failures aside n get so much joy of hearing of others success.... Bupkis it gives me the strength to try agsin...    I'm suprisingly fine, really guess since my bleed last week I've had to e to come to terms with it n today n Wednesday will be finalising it. Just thinking of ways now to earn money to save, have nothing to sell. Lol.... Mmmmm what's a gal to do? X


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Boo thats great news hun it relly does help hearing all the BFP makes us all a lot more positive hun. xx do try and get another blood test tho xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Leighsha big hugs to you hun, hope you are ok as you can be. 

Boo congratulations hun!!!, that is amazing, lets hope its a good omen for a fellow boo when I start treatment again!!!! 
Ammie how are the jabs going?

Jose I hope everything goes ok with DH's job. Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM I am feeling a lot better now, went to Cardiff for a few hrs today with DH, was shattered when I got home though!! Mr G emailed me back today! I am so chuffed he took time from his busy schedule, he said to have the scan first which I have booked for next tues and in the meantime he will discuss me with Arianna, so at least thats something for me to start!. I am back in work on Wed, looking foward to it in a way as having cabin fever!.
I am the same on ********, it's nice to see what everyone looks like though!!! xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bink. Is that me griffiths Hun.... Gynae at llandough?


----------



## binkyboo

Yeah Mr Griffiths. x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

He is one who has all my notes from lap in 2009 I've heard about something called blssting blocked tubes n wanted to query it, could I have his email pls Hun xxx


----------



## newmum

OMG thats great news Boo, I am so chuffed for you. Seeing BFP's gives us all hope it really does, congratulations  

I am a little confused again lol!! Just quick question

Jo you mentioned to Mrs T about taking norethisterone to bring on AF, well I have been given this to take on day 21 of this cycle ready for my baseline scan 17 days later?? I am just confused because others mention is it gemstone?? does this sound right? will the norethisterone start my period for my base scan then? My first tx I was already on day 2 of my period when I went for my planning appointment so started straight away without any norethisterone.

Sorry to go on.......

Mrs T hope you get your answers tomorrow, it must be really fustrating

x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - it's easy to get confused, lol. Norethisterone is used to time your period, which is why I've taken it before. So I think if I start it and stop it, it should bring on my bleed.  Gestone is injectable progesterone, used instead of cyclogest for ladies like me who need a bit more progesterone help. Hope this helps. Yep, frustrating is putting it mildly!


----------



## newmum

Thanks Mrs T, yeah it goes confusing, you read about everyone else and start wondering all sorts lol. I am learning so much

well I guess my progesterone level is ok then? I haven't been advised of this?? confused.com!!  

hope you get what ever you need or even better AF shows tonight or tomorrow morning

x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

That's the only trouble with ff, you forget everyone is different and you always want whatever everyone else has. After my last cycle when I got a bfp my clinic was inundated with calls asking if they could have my protocol - yes, really! 

I had gestone the cycle after a bleed before a bfn. Unfortunately, it can be a bit trial and error with IVF! 

Thanks, I hope AF shows up but not likely.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

wales hope your jab goes well today hun next tuesday is our day xxx

binky are you at uhwc next tuesday to xx


----------



## josiejo

Thanks to who ever it was that gave me the right directions to the gynae out patients at the gwent. Sorry cant remember who it was but I found it right away. Just means I am here stupidly early and the Dr is running late. Gonna be a long morning.


----------



## kara76

Josie hope all goes well 

Ladies can u all look at the main ivf wales page and read the thread titled services changes


----------



## wales06

A week today BL  getting a little bit excited now  
Cheers ammie xx


----------



## wales06

Done Kara that means i will get lost im no good with the n,e,s,west. God knows how i got my geog gcse  

An hour till my zoladex inj at the doc's  not looking forward to it.  They hurt  
Can't wait to start jabbing with some smaller needles


----------



## wales06

Hey josiejo i will go on ** and find you know.  Thanks for you message i will send an email i think. xx


----------



## wales06

Sorry im not with it at all this am. the above post was to binky


----------



## ammiebabes1920

josie it was me hun your very welcome lets say the gwent is always running late hun longest i have evr sat waiting in there rooms was 2.5 hours xxx


----------



## newbee28

Hi all,

Hope you're all well. A few questions (sorry!) has anyone or is anyone receiving acupuncture before and during treatment? Do you think it makes a difference? I've been having acupuncture and even though I feel relaxed post treatment I am wondering if it genuinely does help with fertility.

Also, I'm trying to lose a bit of weight (struggling) to get my BMI down to 30. When I saw Dr D'angelo she said I did need to lose a bit of weight but with IUI she isn't as strict as IVF. We're having 3 go's of IuI hopefully from March and I'm worried that my BMi won't be quite 30?

Any advice? 
Thanks xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hello newbee28  

welcome to FF, we are a great bunch and will chat, support and be friends all the way....    
I had the same problem when I started my IVF.    I had to get my BMI down. It was 34 and of course, the bmi needs to be 30 or less.      It's a tough chart as it's difficult when like me, I appear to be in proportion to body weight to height. I'm 5ft 11 and now 15 stone. I had to loose the weight in 10Weeks. I was 17 stone 9lbs.    But I never looked that weight, I carry it well.    I had to get a grip on reality and think what did I want out of all this    I started with advice from Lloyds pharmacy and my docs.    I've done all the slimming worlds/ww. Don't get me wrong, they work and they are amazing groups. I still use recipes from them both. But unfortunately the group leader was a wide as she was tall and gave no inspiation for me    Plus I use the weekly money to buy my fruit .   
Anyway, In a day I started with 2 meal replacements, like Optislim from Lloyds pharmacy or slim fast made from the tubs (i made with milk and popped in microwave), loads of fruit and veggies, tons of water and cut down on carbs. I ate a really healthy dinner in eve with, fish, chicken and veg/salads. Sugar free jelly and fruit for dessert. I also grazed on a handful of nuts, seeds and a little dried fruit. 
I did it....2 stone 9lbs off! My BMI went down less than 30 and I was over the moon. It was tough and I still watching my weight through tx. I eat healthy now and i have no chocolate in the house otherwise I will eat the lot! I've changed the way I make meals and I think about alternatives rather than going without. I never deprive of anything. Like chocolate, If I need it, I buy a small freddo bar...or a curly wirley. 
You got 4-6 weeks now to get motivaited. Think Positive thoughts and YOU WILL DO IT! Even if you don't loose all the weight, you will have lost most of it. If the clinic see's you have lost weight since your last visit, this can only be POSITIVE for YOU!  
I know you can do it....your more than welcome to msg me for any tips. Good luck!!!!   

ness xxx

Everyone els...Hiya all, Ill be on later to do personals xxxxxx


----------



## josiejo

Ness that is great advice on weightloss. I really need to get my act in gear, since our last bfn, chocolate has been my best friend plus with Christmas and dh birthday the weight has piled on. I am a serious comfort eater so need to give myself a good kick. I done really well a year ago, didn't deprive myself just ate a lot less and done a lot more exercise. If I fancied fast food it would be a kids meal or a KFC streetwise box. 


newbee, not sure on if the acupuncture actually improves success rates but if it does no harm then it is worth trying. A friend of mine used it on her last cycle and she got her bfp, she says it may have nothing to do with the acupuncture but if she was to do this all again she would have the acupuncture again.


Ammie, thanks again. Thankfully the wait wasn't too bad, no idea what the blokes name was but he was really nice and friendly. 


AFM Appointment went well, he done some swabs and repeated my smear for me so that will save me the hassle next week. I have to call on day one of my next cycle to arrange HSG. He said it will be defo done by the end of March and I will get results right away. AF has only just finished so will be wishing the next 3 weeks away lol


Hope you are staying nice and cosy on this freezing cold day, I am off out to college   just want to stay cosy in the house


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Everyone, I thought I may have time to do some personals, But DP wants the laptop in a bit. Tut!  

Oh well, How is everyone? So much has happened in the last day or so on here! 
Congrats to Boo! Fantastic news. I'm doing the CHA-CHA-CHA then backflipping into the splits to say YEY! 

I've added and accepted you ladies on fbook....but now I'm finding it hard to tell who you are on here and **...
ie - nickname with real name. It doesnt take alot to confuse me!    So bear with me! 

ATM - I'm still on 2ww, going bonkers and not sure what I'm suppose to feel or experience?! I'm trying my hardest not to attack the chocolate as then I won't stop and find too much comfort in it. Plus after the weight loss I'd be a fool to pile on the pounds again. I'm a KWF (Knicker watching freak) and i do have cramps, slight twinges and pulls down below. I dont want to look into it too much. Oh well, OTD is thur 9th. So just wait and see. Positive vibes to all xxx


----------



## daisydot

Hi girls hope you all don't mind me popping in again, I don't post much but I do keep an eye on thread. 

I'm a bit down in the dumps today as I phoned the clinic today to see where we are on the list for diui, turns out we hadn't been put on the list and the wait is 12 months not 6 as I was told in October, so disappointed as wont be starting until July time now. 

Congrats to those who have had bfp's and good luck to those going through tx now xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Only a quick one, yes amnie, I am there Tuesday 10.15am I think. xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

daisy dot ivf wales waiting list have risen since november they have had to cut back on how many procedure etc they can do each week, it isnt easy when they keep making you wait either its the worst hopefully situations change soon and they will start moving there bums and getting thru the list quicker but at least you know when your times come things arnt rushed and you will be more comfortable. xx my cycle last time seemed rushed as they were doing as many per week as they could do i think now its down numbers successrates should climb back up xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

we may see you in the waiting room depending on how fast they are moving me and wales06 are both there tuesday morning for scans, if af shows on time that is  xx


----------



## daisydot

Thanks ammiebabes, tbh I'm so grateful that we can have tx on the nhs as in so many other places you can't, that I don't really mind waiting a few extra months hopefully it will fly by. As you said at least by doing it this way they are not rushing through cycles xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - Glad your appt went well. Comfort eater - you and me both! Hope college is not too cold..

Newbee - good luck with your weight loss, Nessy has given you great advice there. As for acupuncture, I had it on my last cycle. I asked Amanda at CRGW about the importance of it next time and she said if it relaxes you go for it. If you get a bit stressed trying to fit it in (like I do) she said not to bother.

Nessy - wow, didn't you do well! you'd better not be back flipping on the 2ww, I'll have to kick your butt, lol. It's tough when you are a KWF and symptom spotter, waiting is torture ..

Hi everyone else, my clinic suggested waiting a week and going for a scan if AF hasn't arrived by then, so im gonna try my hardest to be patient!


----------



## jo1985

mrs t im doing an af dance for u in my pjs hun hpoing the witch comes soon so u can start tx n get ur bfp.

osieJo - Glad your appt went well hun been thinking off u . Comfort eater i think we all r lol , enjoy college n ur peppermint hot chocolate. 

Newbee - good luck with your weight loss, u can do when set ur mind jkuys think if helps get u ur bfp its worth it. as for accupunture i ve never done it as it a time n money tthing for us x

Nessy - hey hun how u coping on 2ww i bet the knicker twictching is hard i got a admit i was not that bad wuite chilled out the knicker twitching was very limited more checking loo roll after whiped . not i got my bfp i m worse constantly testing to make sure still pg . just want my scan now so know im defo pg.

hi to everyone else i missed soz super tired, struggling to make it thro day with out crashing out need sleep lol all gd ere otherwise told few more people yest as we had kept it quiet till en with my friend n sis knowing that all. x
going to be a busy yr for me this yr .
love to u all thinking off u daily xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Jo-hows it going hun? when you got your scan booked in for? Yes to the tissue wiping too! lol 2ww bonkers or what! Hope your ok and getting rest too...not working too hard!  

Mrs.T  af dance here too for you. Hope your well xx Chesney is jigging around for you!


----------



## jo1985

nessy im k except feel tired n rubbish but been assured it ll pass scan is 16 feb so 16 days today whoop x this 3 week wait is worse than the 2ww for me that was nothing x


----------



## Nessybaby

Jo, so exciting! bet u cant wait for the scan! fab xx


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Hello newbee28, I did accupunture on my 1st cycle, I found it really relaxing but unfortunately ended with a BFN. have you looked on the internet for success rates? I went to the clinic in Whitchurch.

I agree diet is important, I am currently on weight watchers I am not huge my BMI is 28, just want to lower a bit and be as healthy as I can for my 2nd cycle. I am not going to do accupunture this time, mainly due to money and I may need the money for a 3rd cycle if this one doesn't work

I emailed an old friend of mine today to find out about IVF costs in Cyprus where she lives, I know she had had success twice there herself. Has anyone else thought about Cyprus. I have contacted two clinics for costs. I don't want to give up on our 2nd cycle I am just preparing myself and looking at options. 

nm2b x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

jo im thinking of looking abroad for future cycles i have my last one on nhs to now so need to look into the future do you know what prices are like in cyprus can squeeze a holiday in 2 xx
sounds like a great idea x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

ladies im on the long protocol this time im due my baseline scan on 7th feb if i was to get af tonight/tomorrow would i still attend on the 7th or would i need to go sooner dont want this cycle to error and want to do the best i can for it x


----------



## newbee28

Thanks all for all your advice and support. It really means a lot.

I am determined to get back on track with my weight loss and will keep on going with the acupuncture for the time being or until money is tight!

Sending much love and crossed fingers to those waiting for a BFP

Xxxx


----------



## wales06

Evening all,  Been for the zoladex jab this afternoon came home and spent rest of day in bed feeling sorry for myself. I know when I wake up my head will be banging like the worst hang over and will b really dizzy and sick.
Not long to go now though.
Hope everyones feeling ok 

Night night xxx


----------



## newmum

Aimmee of course if you pm your e mail address I can send you the quotes I have and information tomorrow x 
Hugs Wales x


----------



## wales06

Newmum,  could i have the details also please just out of interest.


Goodmorning ladies hope we are all well, i just had a boiled egg for breakfast and off to get ready for work at 10. Only in till 1:30 today nice and easy


----------



## newmum

yes of course Wales just message me your e-mail address x


----------



## wales06

Evening all, work sucked today my tummy was sore from yesterday and the girls had fallen out with each other so it was a bad atmosphere. Really did'nt want to be there.  

Nessy  turned the tv on just now and your song was playing  "chesney  one and only ".  How you doing?


Looking forward to baseline next tue's i got the day off now so i dont have to worry about rushing back.  If i finally get some jabbs etc i'll prob be on here asking loads of questions.

Binky i hear your there tues too.

Well off for tea shower then obem.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Does anybody know or have had any success in unblocking tubes via accunpuncture or reflexology? Can't seem to find the right board xx


----------



## kara76

The only way to unblock tubes is surgery but often the damage to the fine hair inside is done and unblocking doesn't work. Sorry


----------



## ammiebabes1920

girls im taking suprecur i was just wondering im 9 days in and the last 2 days have been painful when putting in the needle and feeling quite woozy after injecting just wondering if anyone else had the same worried as probley start menopur next week depending on af xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Kara. Thx Hun, I thought so just wondered.... I heard that they can flush them, with water to unblock think I'll give gynae a call tomorrow..... How about herbal treatments or holistic therapies....?


----------



## newmum

Ammie I  remember feeling a bit sore, but not woozy, perhaps call the clinic?

I am a bit concerned because I haven't been given any medication for injections yet, won't get them until my base scan. Is this because I am on the short protocol? paranoid or what lol

x x


----------



## kara76

Tbh I wouldn't waste your money. 

They would of flushed your tubes in your op hun and once blocked the damage inside often isn't repairble. How about self funding tx?


----------



## kara76

Ammie 9 days into down reg can cause all different side effects and whoozy is deffo 1 of them. I always found some areas more sesetive

Newmum if on short protocol they should give all meds at baseline so its all ok


----------



## ammiebabes1920

newmum2b i am not sure what numbers to call without upsetting the receptionist lol she always seems a bit grumpy when i call or see her my heads still spinning now and feel very sick, thank you for all the great information today its very good especially prices and success rates are thru the roof.
when i was on antagonist i recieved most of my medication on baseline scan long protocol this time (and long it is lol)

thanks kara i feel rubbish getting quite emotional to but not sure if thats because im unsure if af will be bothered to come on time as when she is needed she is stubborn and dont bother, and because i feel sick and headache (feeling sorry for myself today).
xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Kara. Yeh I will be self funding now but prob honna be next year now as need to start saving. Xx
Thx for the info x


----------



## kara76

Down regged made me an emotional moody cow bag lol. Its pmt big time lol


----------



## ammiebabes1920

lol i havent been to moody yet does make me think are they working okay but with the other bits and bobs im sure they are. i was really concerned with moodyness as my mum when she went on her hrt tablets she was evil lol so moody you never wanted to be in same room so most people have been warned i do feel sorry for everyone who hasnt paid us yet tho lol xx


----------



## newmum

Thanks Kara for putting my mind at rest

Ammie I am glad you got the information, does sound very tempting indeed. Lets hope we won't need another cycle but I think it does help to have a plan B/C?D lol just incase!! 


nm2b x


----------



## Boomania

Evening ladies. I've been reading, or rather catching up on the threads and south is going on in such little time. I need to keep on top Of things before I lose my thread!

Hope your all keeping warm and that all those on 2ww haven't lost it completely 
Those of you awaiting AF, I hope it arrives accordingly.  
BFP ladies, congrats and take it easy. There's a looooooong way to go yet.  
Those ladies with BFN. It might not be your time at this moment, but be damn sure the next one will be the dream. Thinking of you and sending  

Had 2nd bloods taken today as I requested. Deb (brown hair) apologised for confusing me by saying a good level is 5 and mine is 1.9. I thought she meant FSH level but she meant HCG! It was 190 on Monday and was 500 odd today so over double from Monday. So that's a relief. Still gotta do HPT on Friday. (?)

So ladies, every day is still a worry and it's still on your mind all the time. But all going well with me it goes to show that we are all different. I had no symptoms, still haven't, except tiredness, but that could be because I'm back in work and miss my afternoon naps! I'm only 13 dpt 3 dt. So maybe I'll get symptoms in time or a may not? Time will tell. .....oh well apart from I get dull aches in my tummy and cramping and still bloated. Forgot to mention that!

3 week scan on 22nd feb.

Love, luck and best wishes to us all. 

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - been thinking of you. So good to hear your news, I can confess I was a bit worried about a level of 1.9 but relieved now to know it was 190, phew. More than doubling is a great sign, hope you can relax a bit now? Could it be double trouble with those numbers? x


----------



## josiejo

Ammie I got really moody and horrid headaches while down regging. I used the 4Head stick and made sure I drank loads of water. There should be a number for the nurses on your treatment plan. Hope af shows up for you.

Leighsa, it is really depressing having to put off treatment while you save up, is it worth looking for a credit card with an interest free period? That is what we were going to de before we found out about the 2nd NHS cycle.

Newmum, it doesn't take much to make us panic and worry while having treatment.

Boo, so pleased for you. I hope the wait until your scan flys by quickly for you.

Mrs T, any sign yet?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi JosieJo - nope, still no sign here!


----------



## wales06

Boo thats great im so happy for you. 

New mum  i hav'nt had any meds yet either hoping to get them at BL on tues. 

Ammie  dont forget to let me know what your wearing on tues, hope your sickness is passing.  The zoladex makes me really dizzy and sick, i went for an eye test yesterday prob not a good idea really.
Then my tummy goes swollen and i feel that i cant eat and loose my appetite or i just want to pick on rubbish, which is really hard not to at the mo.

Waiting for DH to go to sleep so i can watch obem got to sky plus as he gets a bit woozey


----------



## newmum

Mrs T sorry to hear no sign yet, which I could do an AF dance for you  

Wales whats Obem?
Just sent you a friends request on **

nm2b x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - thanks. Obem is one born every minute on ch4. Most of us are hooked!


----------



## Boomania

Funnily enough Mrs.T that's what someone else said, though after the bleed there's a chance that could've been a loss of an embie, but who knows. I'm blessed to have got this far after years and years of tx. So each day is a godsend at the moment, however much it drives us round the twist!

Thanks josie. Will try and breathe until scan!

Hope all is well.

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Boo phew yep my bet it double trouble with numbers like that. I also was concerned before with a level of 1.9 lol 

They look for a level around 50 at 14 days post ec so yours in massively over yippee


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - bleeding is common on twins too, another sign..


----------



## newmum

oooh Boo interesting? look forward to following your journey  

Thanks Mrs T..........obem is one born every minute, I am watching masterchef will have to start taping it

nm2b x x


----------



## Boomania

Well my bloated belly makes me look like I'm about 4 months pregnant at the moment, please don't wish a bigger belly on me! I'm not used to it. I've always been a size 10 (not shoes!!!! Clothes!) and slim, but this bloatedness doesn't allow me to wear some of my regular clothes. I'm sure it'll subside soon. 

I wish you ladies all the luck in the world, I mean that with all my heart. I appreciate I've got a BFP, but I also know how quickly that can change at any stage. So my fears won't go away. I'm with you ladies on your journeys.

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jodie. Thx Hun but I wouldn't want to take out a credit card the thought of getting into debt... I'm happy to wait until I save, p,us only need to save £1500 as MIL paying the other half.... I'll be going to stay with her n Bahrain as tx out there only £2400 for a cycle including med's xxx


----------



## josiejo

Leighsa, totally understand the not wanting to get into debt, we are the same but the thought of waiting is worse for me. Great that you will be able to go to Bahrain for treatment and that you will get some help money wise. I have a friend in Czech Republic who has offered us a room and to be our translator should we decide to go there.

Just a quick question, do you call the nurses or reception to arrange to see the Councillor? Thinking it may be a good idea as being in limbo land isn't fun and I am driving myself a little bit mad. I know as soon as I have a new plan in place I will be fine but have no idea when that will be.

Hope you are all having a good day


----------



## wales06

It's really quiet on here im bored


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Josie. That sounds fab Hun, if you can do it, personally I would, you'd prob save thousands..... You can call either reception, or press option 2 n spk to the nurse, Debbie is fab hun.... Either way I'm sure anybody will refer you. Xxx


----------



## wales06

Leighsa  how was work today hun, its horrible going back, im still part time for another week  

Josie          That sounds like a good idea for the tx.      I went to speak to someone after my car accident and it really helped so i would recommend it hun.


----------



## wales06

Mrs T any sign of af yet.      Ammie and myself are waiting too ready for tues


----------



## Boomania

OTD today! So did a test anyway as nurse said to do so. It reads positive. Just gotta hope the lil' dot(s) hang in there for the duration. It's hard to be excited as its early days and with my history of a blighted ovum, it makes you worry all the more!

Hope AF arrives for you ladies that need it. Hope it doesn't for those that don't want it!! Fingers crossed for us all. 


How is the dreadful 2ww going for you ladies? Take it easy.   

Boo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Morning Ladies,    How are you all? I haven't been on here for the last day or so, So I just want to say I do think of you, especially thro tx, ec/et and 2ww...and OTD!

Beautiful day, Sun is out and I'm going shopping to take my mind of this crazy 2ww!  I'm now 9dpt and I'm starting to get lower belly cramps, you know they type, the dreaded af. So who know's, I'm just gota go with it and I'll promise I'll stay away from my clearblues that keep winking at me everytime I get a new loo roll    

Boo - agaiin, Im so pleased. Blue lines we like eh?   keep the PMA going ok?

Wales06 - af dance your way x

Leighsa - I know the dreaded feeling of work. Im back on Monday after being off for 7 weeks, (5 wks RTA and 2 wks holiday leave for tx) Oh the joys. I wouldn't mind if I actually like the place. 
Good luck and I hope your 1st day back treats you kindly  

Josie-Brill you may go for tx overseas and you have a friend who can help you out. Nice one  

Kara - hello how are you?  

Mrs T - af come yet? I'm doing a wiggle dance for you  

Ammie -I was very tearful whilst dr and taking stimms... I prob was a bit touchy too and took things very literaly, Headaches and bloated. It all calms down after a while, it's all normal. pharrrrr! sorry, just spat out my tea when I typed normal...Normal? ha ha a  ^idiot

NMTB- Hello how are you?  

Also ladies, for those who have added me on f/b, sorry if I ask what nickname are you as I'm now having difficulty is knowing who's who....haaaaa it don't take much to confuse me!  

Anyone else I've missed out and not mentioned, I hope everything is going well. keep us posted. 

right, I'm off for a shower and wash my mop. Hugs to all x


----------



## jo1985

Boo whoop so happy got everything crossed that all stays well n we ll b baby buddies x


----------



## jo1985

Who s coming to meet tom 1 pm harvesters Bridgend x


----------



## newmum

Hey all

Nessy: all good with me thanks for asking

Mrs T : any news on AF? been thinking of you

Jo: No I won't be meeting up I work Saturdays

Boo: sounds positive

nm2b x


----------



## wales06

Jo i've been struggling with my decision for tomorrow, as i really wanted to come.  But with petrol for tomorrow and cardiff tues, im already skint and now they say we're going to get snow tom pm.  So don't think i'll be there in person hun, but i really really did want to come. xxxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Ok no prob ladies just checkng who coming as if its only 2 its a long way for me dfive rather re arrange gor wen more can cone


----------



## newmum

Hi

Just a quickie I have advise from my Cypriot friend who has had IVF treatment there, says the clinic I got quotes for or for North Cyprus is the occupied part by Turkey which is not recognised by any other country or by Europe so she Can't help.

Just wante to make you lovely ladies aware


----------



## Nessybaby

Hiya ladies.
Just need your reassurance really.   im getting slight cramps and. (tmi) brown blood when wipe. My OTD aint until next thur,the 9th. Im praying its not af. Can you get this if bfp?   I know boomania had bleeding and now positive. Should I do a test early? Sorry for the worry.. 
Thanks ladies, advice needed xx


----------



## kara76

Ness how many days post insem are you? Cud be implantation or a small bit of old blood left from insem


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi kara. IUI was last Wed 25th, so im 9 dpt. My OTD is next Thur 9th. Very light brown sludge with cyclogest mixed! Tmi !!! Lol


----------



## kara76

9 days post insem could be implantation.


----------



## Nessybaby

Ooooo   well we'll see thanks kara,! Ur always there for me. Il try and stay positive.   promise I wont test until the OTD.x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - great news but with those results there was no doubt you'd test positive! Understand that you are nervous though, have you booked your scan?

Nessy - not long now til OTD. Hope it is implantation for you

Hope everyone else is good, thanks for those asking after me but still no AF here..


----------



## newmum

Hi all

God I don't know whats wrong with me... I am sooo fed up, I just took it out on a customer services adviser over the telephone and burst into tears, she must of thought I was crazy  This is not like me and I need to get me back.

I am starting to get stressed over little things, really need to snap out of this

got my two step boys over the weekend so need to pull it together for them

sorry for the downer.. I will be back to myself asap lol

Thanks for the rant  

nm2b
x


----------



## Boomania

NM2B: no need to apologise for rant! I've had plenty of rants on here myself and melt downs. One Of which I had earlier, not on here though just at home. Even with a BFP, it feels like the 2ww. You expect something to happen or go wrong at any moment. It's awful. I hope you are better now. If ever you want to chat us girls are always here either via a thread or personal message or ********. Deep breaths. I'm sure you'll enjoy the weekend. Try and relax now. Ok? Xxxxx 

Mrs.Thomas: can they give you anything to induce AF or have they tried that? Or maybe they prefer a natural AF? I hope it arrives for you. Maybe try and keep your mind Off needing it and it might happen? But I'm no expert.  
My 3 week scan is booked for 22nd feb. I guess that will be a nerve racking day.  

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - as Boo said, rant away. 

Boo - great that you've got your scan booked. My clinic said they will scan me next week to see whats happening if AF hasn't arrived by then.


----------



## Boomania

That's good Mrs. T, at least something is being done. Hopefully it will arrive asap for you. Funny how some of us want AF and some of us pray it doesn't show for 9months! I guess your eager to get on with TX. 

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I know! Spend most of our lives wishing it doesn't come and then when you need it it won't show Grr! Just want to bring my snow babies home ASAP! xxx


----------



## Boomania

It wont be long before your snow babies will be snuggled up inside. It'll be your time soon enough. You'll see. Just take it easy. Saying that it's so cold, ok it's freezing, that I'm sure my embies are on the verge of frost bite! Brrr!

Take it easy lady. All will come right in the end.  

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Boo xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Morning ladies,
Well major cramps for me and af is starting to show. I kinda knew IUI wouldnt work for us.    I know OTD aint until next Thur but its going to be a bfn. I just know it. 
Do I still keep using the cyclogest even with a bleed?
Sorry to sound so flat. I wont be doing the running man dance or cartwheels for a while.  
Hope your all ok on this frosty morning. X  
Ness


----------



## Boomania

Ness: are you bleeding like proper AF or just starting of? When I had the bleed last week deb told me to use an extra pessary i.e 1x am 1x mid afternoon and 1x evening. Unsure if this caused the bleeding to recede or if it was just me? I hope to god its not AF. When was your last AF?  

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Boo yet for booking scan hun I'm the 16 th Feb u just after me.
Mrs t wearing white knicks always works for me LOL hope af shows up asap for u . x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nessy - so sorry, hope it's not AF. Don't stop the cyclogest until OTD just in case. Keep us posted x

Well at long last AF has arrived so I can start the countdown to my FET


----------



## jo1985

Yey Mrs t af has arrived whoop.
Nessy sorry had not noticed ur post hun don't stop using cyclogest praying its not af for u Xx


----------



## newmum

yeah Mrs T AF has arrived, forget the snow dance the AF dance worked lol 

Nessy I wouldn't stop using the cycolgest like the others say, try to keep positive, very very hard I know

I am feeling a little better today, thanks for your messages. Putting a brave face on things, even my manager has noticed I have been quieter. will try to snap out of it asap..

woop woop snow in cardiff, currently staring out of works window.. naughty! better go and work 

nm2b x x


----------



## Nessybaby

Thanks all for your supportive words everyone

Boo - tmi.... Full on red blood. Heavy then subsided. Full lower af pains even for me to want patacetamols as pain is quite intense. I'll use more cyclogest then. I got enough until Thur. My last af date started on 6th/7th Jan. Its so hard to keep positive, especially with my Chesney possibly being empty follie?!* 
Hugs to all x


----------



## kara76

Yay yay mrs t

Ness deffo keep using the cylogest. I think 10days post insem is too early for a hpt but I would maybe test anyway and again in a few days . My postive wudnt have shown up 11 days post ec!! So at this stage a negative wudnt be certain but a false postive unlikely


----------



## Boomania

Wahoo Mrs.Thomas. AF has arrived with the snow! Great stuff. Xxxxx

Ness: my bleed starting brown, then proper deep red. I had AF pains but not severe enough that I had to take anything. I'm   for you girly. Get lots of rest. Xxxxxxx

Jo: yep my scan a few days after yours. Quite nervous about it actually. When will the worrying end!? Xxxx

Boo xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Worrying I'm not sure wen it will end LOL hoping after scan i can relax a bit x


----------



## Boomania

Anyone know how long we have to take pressaries for after positive test result? I've forgotten.

Boo xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - you have that joy up to 13 weeks!

Nessy - how are you doing?


----------



## jo1985

Jodie told me boo that may stop after first scan but mire likely b till 22 weeks I have enough till then do assuming that


----------



## Boomania

Knew it would be a while longer but unsure as to how long. Mind you I can ask at scan for further info.

Jo: how come you have scan in 7 wks from OTD and mine is 3? Xxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Mrs. T , 
Yey, AF has finally arrived for you!  
Thanks so much for asking after me. Bled yesterday and this morning quite heavy, bright red. But now it's seems to have calmed right down. My OTD is thur, so we'll see then. I have a feeling it will be BFN. I did a sneaky test this morning at 5am. I know, I know, I shouldn't have but with the bleed I was a little worried. It showed BFN, but again, Like Boo, It may be BFP come Thur?! I can only sit it out and see what mother nature brings me.  
Back to work tomorrow, now that will be a shock for me!  I've had 7 weeks off (RTA and planned TX). eak! 

Jo and Boo,  Hows it going? I hope your not worrying yourself silly.....same time scans eh? I so hope all is well for you both xxx

Kara - I did a test, BFN but will do another on my OTD.  

nm2b - I hope your feeling a bit better? hugs xx


----------



## Boomania

Ness: are you on pressaries? I can't remember. I've got a jelly head! If so maybe take an extra one later. Still take it easy though just in case. Good luck going back to work tomorrow but don't over do things. 

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nessy - hope work goes ok tomorrow, definately try and take it slowly. Don't worry about being an early tester, loads of ladies test early then every day til OTD. Hope the result changes for you


----------



## Nessybaby

yes I'm on pessaries, the joys! up back door now to what I think af has come. Just makes you fluff so much! I wont be doing too much in work I hope, even tho I will be on my feet all day as I'm a dental nurse. I never get to actually sit down! ever! I've increased the pressaries over the last 2 days, as Debs said, if any bleeding, use 2 or 3. keep you posted xxx Thanks Ladies


----------



## Shellebell

Boo How many weeks pg is from your last CD1 for a natural cycle, so you are 4wks pg when AF doesn't show and you find out you are pg   The FF calculator isn't working but you can see the similar info on here http://www.ivf-infertility.com/calc_preg.php Sorry I was going to mention it when I saw you saying you were waiting for your 3wk scan, when you are actually waiting 3wks for your 7wk scan 

/links


----------



## newmum

Hello everyone

Feeling better slowly, thanks Nessy for asking, just getting on with things. Whats RTA? sorry don't know all the abbreviations. Fingers and toes crossed all   for Thursday

Joy and Boo how you two feeling? starting to sink in?

nm2b x x


----------



## Nessybaby

nm2b... sorry, RTA, is road traffic accident! nothing to do with IVF! sorry to confuse lol


----------



## newmum

RTA oh dear hope nothing too serious Nessy??


----------



## Nessybaby

nm2b -  It happened 5 weeks before tx, beginning of Xmas. Someone pulled out of a junction and straight into the side of me. I had whiplash, high bp, blood shot eyes and eye strain. Very stressed too as it wasn't going to great in work neither for me. So GP signed me off for 5 weeks, then I had 2 weeks booked off for tx. (car was on the verge of a right off, but the insurance allowed us to repair after allot of nagging as it wasn't my fault)
All good now. I'm fine.   Thanks for asking lol


----------



## newmum

Just what you need before Xmas-not.. poor you sounds horrible, glad everything is ok now. Good luck for work its always hard to go back to work after time off, but if its anything like mine, your back 5 mins and feels like you have never been away x x


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, hope everyone is ok. Only a quick one today, hope everyone has had a nice weekend, I havent done a lot been feeling a bit fed up and a bit nervous really about Tuesday, but just have to wait and see. Enjoy your sunday eve all. xxxx Do personals soon! xx


----------



## wales06

Evening ladies,  Hope we all had a good weekend.    Watched the rugby and it had me sat on the edge of my seat,  Great result though.  My dh proposed to me in the top row of the millenium stadium when we beat Ireland in the 2005 Grand slam.  ( i did have to ask the next day incase he'd forgotten he'd asked me lol)  
BL on tues no af yet, but Rachel said to go as im prob dr from the zoladex.  Anyway just going to pop in a pizza for tea.  Anything anygood on the tv tonight?


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie

Ness I hope the result changes , there is a chance it might so fingers crossed


----------



## ammiebabes1920

nessy i have my fingers crossed for you, you never know 

binky what time r u there again tuesday? x

wales06 will text you, i may decide to wear something different.

jo and boo hope your both keeping sane not long itll scans now may seem like forever for you both thoxxx

afm well af decided to show so im all   baseline now on tuesday xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hey hun, 10.15 am xx


----------



## josiejo

Hello all


Mrs T, wooohoooo to AF finally showing up, now you can finally get going  


Nessy, I really hope that result changes sending loads of pma your way. Your accident sounds horrid, glad you are fine now and that you were able to have car fixed 


Binky, sorry to hear you are feeling fed up and nervous. I think the not knowing and the waiting is the hardest part of treatment. I hope it is good news on Tues.


Yeah Ammie on af showing. Best of luck for baseline.


Wales, I missed the match but so pleased you won. I am a Scot but support Wales unless they are playing Scotland. Though after the way we played yesterday I think I would be better just sticking with Wales lol I hope af shows in time for your scan


Newmum, hope you are ok.


Jo and Boo, how are you 2 doing? Exciting times ahead, from my friends who are mums, the worrying never ends now but so so worth it.


Nothing new with me, had a busy weekend  in Cornwall cleaning and packing up our caravan. It has been on the same site for 2yrs now but as we are tightening our belts we decided to move it into storage. Feels really sad as it has been a great hide out from the world with the stresses of the last few years, but nothing lasts forever. Looking forward to dragging the tent out again and visiting loads of different places through the summer.


----------



## jo1985

Sorry girls only a fly in visit as not feeling well tonight belly low down is achy n feel so sicky n ill ,like sort off wen u gt flu just not right hoping gd ngt sleep will help x. Post tom with personals x

Report to moderato


----------



## Boomania

Hope you feel better in the morning Jo. Take it easy. No over doing it. As hard as it can be at times. Let us know how you feel tomorrow. Xxxxx

Ammie, Josie: yep every day.....or should I say minute is a worry. Still knicker watching. Still observing every twinge etc. it's like the 2ww only longer!   trying to take it easy. Still eating and drinking the things we all do during tx and 2ww. It hasn't really sunk in yet. I guess our mind doesn't let it due to fear.

 to all this evening who just need a hug.....just because. 

Boo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Morning girlies , Jo glad your feeling better
Ness lots of pma hun lets hope it turns around.
Ammie not long now, will teaxt you later,  you too Binky may see you if they're running late.

I just had a psychic reading  and apparantly im going to have a change to my job and house,  so being positive im thinking of going part time and having twins so needing to move        The worrying thing was that he kept mentioning the number 3  so hoping its not triplets   Although my test date would be in march which is the third month which it was march he saud it would all start happening.  Or it could just mean that its not going to work and i will change my job and move away  
Anyway its all aload of rubbish and what will be will be  
Got to go get ready for work now 11:30 till 3pm today  back to full time next wk
Hope you all have a fab day xx


----------



## wales06

Evening all,  it's been really really quiet on here today hope everyones ok xx


----------



## josiejo

Good luck for all you girls having scans tomorrow. Are you going to have a party in the waiting room?


----------



## newmum

hello  

Nessy how you feeling today , has the bleeding slowed down? 

good luck to you all who have scans tomorrow, are you going to do the conga round the waiting room. Lol

Jo and boo hope your keeping well

wales where did you have your reading down? Sounds interesting, guess time will tell. Hope you are settling back into work ok

hi Mrs T and anyone I have missed

x


----------



## Boomania

NM2B: hows you? I'm ok thanks. Just exhausted all the time. And that's it. Nothing to report. All quiet with me for now. Still knicker checking etc. But realise there's Nowt I can do or know about until the scan. Xxxx

Ness, any news. 
Jo: hope your better. Xxx
Mrs.T: relieved you have your AF 
Wales: only time will tell with regards to your psychic reading. Sounds good though. Xxxx

Good luck to all ladies on 2ww. About to test. To those of you with BFP. All those due to scan. And to all those about to start tx. 

My heartfelt condolences to those ladies with BFN. We feel your pain. 

Boo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wales06

I think we may be doing the conga followed by the hockey cokey and then the birdie song on the way out  

Newmum2be    i was on the groupon website last night and there was an offer for the pshycic tv.com £10 insted of £40. So just gave it a try out of curiosity.  He was quite accurate, told me i worked for barclys and described my collegue that sits next to me, and described my husband.    But i think the house move change of job and a holiday is all a bit much by March  

Off to bed now, earlier start in the morning appt at 09:15  so leaving at 07:30am.  Night Night xx


----------



## Boomania

Wales good luck for tomorrow with the baseline.   xxxxx

Boo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for tomorrow ladies

Nessy - hope you are ok, any more testing? Thursday's not far away now..


----------



## wales06

Thank you Boo and mrs T. Any news on your frosties mrs T.          Boo how's the waiting game going hun. Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Wales. I'm on countdown now, the thaw is expected to be in about 3 weeks assuming lining is looking ok on scan next week. First FET so unknown territory for me !


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi all late check in tonight couldnt sleep so came back on 

yeah be a lot of dancing in the waiting room going to be quite strange actually knowing someone in there or at least knowing you know someone lol.

good luck for evryone who is on 2ww and wales06 more than likely def see you tomorrow and binky may see you if clinic is running late i know as soon as scan done we running as we have to go to swindon straight after to fit some blinds unfortunalty or would of waited around for a chat and coffee but being your own boss (well hubby) means you cant really have a day off.

but i will sure take 2 mins to grab a hot choc before i disapear to drink on the way so i can sleep  xx

how are you jo and boo hope your both keeping sane not long now till your scans can understand you both being anxious for them to come tho xxx


----------



## Boomania

Wales and Ammie: not quite sane as yet. Having a lot of sharp pains and discomfort at the moment. Unsure what it is. Obviously worrying, but nothing I can do about it. 

Good luck today everyone with scans etc. 

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Hiya ladies soz been but rubbish poster just tired. 
Hope ur all ok.
Binky hope scan.gone well, Mrs tbsp excited for ur fet.
Wales,nm2b hope all ok
Boo how r u my pg buddy.... I get sharp pains to n strechy feeling but read uo in book n saus kust ur uterus expanding. Can't wait for scan yey won't b long teasing dp telling him it b tdins lol that my beany split .his face is a picture. X


----------



## newmum

Hi

Look forward to hearimg your scan news later on ladies

Wales, which groupon city is that? I have looked at cardiff and can't see it

nm2b x


----------



## wales06

Newmum2be.  I'm sure it was cardiff unless it was a national deal.
Went ok with scan, lining still a little bit thick so had blood test done and waiting for Jodie to call.
Got all the med's though so starting stimms between now and fri.
450 menpur.  12 days.
So no doubt be asking questions soon. (Duh)
Hope everyones ok.
Binky I think I saw u on my way out, were u sat up by the screen?  Xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

afternoon ladies 

in between cooking my jacket potatoes was lovely seeing you today wales , glad we on a roll now 

binky how did things go you scared the life out of me in the corridor lmao we were giggling when we walked away cus you had made us jump that much.

jo and boo hope your both well and stretching oh surely thats more than 1 in there then   wow we will all need to share cuddles xx

will post later again ladies going to have my food then fetch niece for our spending spree lol


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Wales it wasnt me I was sat by the window , I saw amni on the way in and she said you had just left. Did Jodie get back to you?
Amnie, sorry I scared you!!! I just thought I know that face!!! It was lovely to meet you it's only my second time of bumping into a ff lady at the hospital!! Hope the menopor goes ok tonight. x
Boo and Jo  hope you are both ok. Hi to everyone else.

Right AFM this is going to be a long one!!

I got there at about 10.10 am, and waited and waited!, the receptionist came to see me nad siad we havent forgot about you they just cant find your notes! I finally got called in at about 11am. Went into see Lorraine who was lovely and did most of my scans last time. She asked what is was there for which I thought was a bit odd! I explained everything to her following surgery and the reason I was there... we then went to the scan room and had the scan, she said she could see the ovaries or what she thought were the ovaries?? she also said on one ovary there seemed to be a follicle and did this tie into my cycle which it would as af ended last week. She said the one ovary looked high but they both looked accessable. I think said what Mr G said and that he was going to speak to Arianna, I also said I thought something would be decided or at least discussed today. She tried to get hold of arianna who was in theatre but spoke to her and said she wants an urgent follow up and needs my gynae notes (which were not there today)!! and that I need to seriously think if I want to go to liverpool as the risks for bowel could still be  there. Anyway I said, I didnt ask about Liverpool it was what mr g advised, I am not the experts, they are!! I just want whats best for success and also my health. We then went to make this urgent appt which the receptionist said 25th March! Isaid thats not urgent, then they said 27th Feb, Lorraine then said Arianna wanted it sooner, then they said tomorrow??!!!! I said yes thats fine and went on my way. Got back into work and had a call off Lorraine and she said Arianna isnt it tomorrow, but said she will see you as an extra, I asked would that be in the next week and she said yes but Sue has to arrange that and they would be get back to me asap, if I heard by Thursday I am going to phone. 

So I dont really know whats happening still, hopefully will get to sit down with arianna in the next week. ( which i thought was happening today)!!!!!

Sorry for the long post girls. xxxx


----------



## Boomania

Wales, Binky, Ammie........sounds like "this is your life" programme with all that meeting up in the waiting area. Glad all going well for you girls, despite the odd hiccup Binky with appointments etc.  

Jo, I honestly don't feel pregnant! I don't mean physically but mentally. In fact I'm convinced it's gone wrong and that when I go for a scan they'll say exactly as I had years ago. The embryonic sack is there, but nothing inside. I know I shouldn't think that way but my mind won't relax. Stupid I know. Just gotta wait and see. All this bloody waiting is making me doo-lally! How's it going with you? 

I'm just starving all the time and tired. That's it.

Crazy!

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

ahhh binky u ve had a hell off a day seems like no one knew their head from their ass today down there . i reallly really hope u get it all sorted soon and start tx  x

i ve never bumped in to a fellow ff at an appointment soo jel lol

boo hunny stay sane hun this wait is horrid, scan date will b ere soon and we ll c our little bubas. i get nausea throughpout the day and boobs r sore and veiny and belly gone huge l;ol but otherwise i got nothing im hear if u wana  talk hun thinking off u


----------



## newmum

oh binky  what can I say? What a waste of time. How can they be so disorganised its so frustrating.  Hope you get your answers soon

thanks wales will look again

Boo poor you, your mind is all over the place, roll on your scan

aww Jo your sounding good. I'm well jell lol x 

x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

binky when i first got there i thought the receptionist was a bit moody today lol, i thought wales had gone went into pharmacy dropped perscription off went for a costa went back into pharmacy and wales was in sorry for confusion lol it was lovely putting faces to names to be honest.

boo i hope the scan goes well for you, i know its hard to think positive until you get to it and its done but we all have positive energy coming to you and wishing you all the best for the scan xx


----------



## Boomania

Thanks ladies. Not sure why I'm being negative at the moment. Other days I'm ok. I'll blame the hormones! 
Jo my belly is huge too. Clearly it's not from pregnancy as its waaaaaaay to early. I'm just bloated in appearance, though not suffering with it. I find it difficult to wear certain clothes because of it as I'm unable to do them up or feel comfy.  

Fatty xxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Boo LOL we prob bth look like 6 months LOL b worth it xxx
I ve eaten loads but appetite subsided this week as i keeep getting heartaburn heartburn no matter wat I eat lol . Wat date ur scan agn


----------



## Boomania

Luckily I ain't had heartburn yet. But I'm always hungry. I even awake during the night and my stomach is rumbling and I'm thinking of things I could eat! Maybe it's not bloatedness I've got, maybe I'm just getting a belly from all the eating! This is the biggest I've been ever in my life. I've always been slim. But now.... !

Scan on wednesday 22nd. Not too long now. Only time will tell. It's DF's birthday on 26th. So hopefully it'll be good news in time for his bday. Xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Ladies can I gently remind you this is a cyclers thread and please use the pg boards (there is one for ivf wales only) to discuss more indept stuff. I know you might not feel ready and I totally understand but pg needs to be kept minimal on cyclers thread for obiovous reasons


----------



## kara76

Oh blinky what a nightmare. I wouldn't of been as calm. The good news is both ovaries are viewed on scan. Could collection for just the right ovary be an option.


----------



## jo1985

Sorry kara totally understand . Will move over after scan but atm chat ere but will keep the pg talk minimal


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls

I am just about to start a new thread now we have got over 50 pgs 

But I would also like to remind you of the board posting guidelines, we do ask every member to keep to this guidelines to support every member posting  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

This means that no pg chatter is to take place on a cycle thread, other than the initial positive test/good wishes/very short comment that all is well etc


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=280797.0


----------

